#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-03
<RawChid> Er is over 2 weken een install party in Zaandam: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/organiseren-install-party-in-zaandam/msg687637/#msg687637
<leoquant> hannie welkom!
<hannie> ha die leo
<hannie> Blij weer in "jouw" chatruimte te mogen deelnemen ;)
<leoquant> dat is mooi, maar deze channel is niet van mij...:P
<leoquant> veel handen maken licht werk
<leoquant> daarom die " tekens van je
<hannie> ja, er zijn idd vele medewerkers. We moeten daar trots op zijn
<hannie> We zijn net bezig nog een goed plekje te zoeken voor de aankondiging van de handleiding op ubuntu-nl.org
<leoquant> de vertalers handleiding?
<leoquant> op mwanzo staan nu versch. links
<leoquant> schrijf gewoon door, ik lees het later===> diner
<RawChid> De Nederlandstalige Ubuntu-handleiding
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Ubuntu-handleiding
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> RawChid, degene eie naar die party gaan in zaandam.moeten eraan denken dat betaald parkeren verschrikkelijk duur is daar.
<hajour> eie=die
<RawChid> Aha
<RawChid> Ik ga er niet heen hoor. Ik SPAM gewoon :P
<hajour> tussen de 2 en 3 euro per uur parkeergeld
<hajour> hehe
<RawChid> Pff
<RawChid> Is wel duur ja
<hajour> tja ik zei niet voor niks duur
<hajour> ik heb ertot 2007 jaren gewoond
<RawChid> Ach, mensen met een auto hebben toch geld zat
<RawChid> [/duikt weg]
<hajour> ik heb geen auto maar weet dat mensen met een auto vaak niet geld zat hebben juist door die auto :P
<RawChid> Zo kun je het ook zien ja
<RawChid> Hey, ik zie net dittem: http://lists.fosdem.org/pipermail/fosdem/2010-December/001100.html
<UndiFineD> RawChid: dat was ons al bekend
<UndiFineD> maar dan moet je wel iets hebben om te kunnen presenteren nietwaar, bvd, wie betaald de reis ernaartoe ?
<RawChid> Achja, ik las accessibility en toen ging er een belletje rinkelen
<UndiFineD> toch bedankt
<hajour> speechcontrol is nog niet presentabel om te kunnen lancheren daar denk ik
<leoquant> "major tom to ground control"
<leoquant> ik ben heeeeeel presentabel
<leoquant> de hele zaal valt stil
<leoquant> echt
<leoquant> (of loopt leeg)
<leoquant> zie je wel....
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> Vol verwachting klopt ons hart
<leoquant> "just like that" (even een cabaret quiz)
<leoquant> " i have got an egg here"
<UndiFineD> save it till easter
<leoquant> "whois that? "
<leoquant> fout: het was tommy cooper
<UndiFineD> and eat it "raw"
<leoquant> " de uil was in den olie..."
<leoquant> "zeer bekwame man"
<leoquant> fout: Wim Kan
<leoquant> "je kom op zijn rug precies zien waar de asbak gestaan had"
<leoquant> (de rug van het kleed he....)
<leoquant> T. Hermans
<leoquant> <pauze>
<leoquant> even bijkomen
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~dutch+translators
<leoquant> ^^
<UndiFineD> "In dit team zitten mensen die projecten die vertaling nodig hebben naar het Nederlands helpen." <- lekker nederlands ook
<leoquant> raar he
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-nl is de echte
<leoquant> bizar
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ik ken de initiatiefnemers ook niet
<UndiFineD> ik ga maar even proberen lid te worden
<leoquant> created on 2009-10-08
<UndiFineD> om ze te wijzen op ons verhaal
<leoquant> O-o
<leoquant> na het off. dutch launchpad team
<leoquant> want dat is van:  2009-09-08
<leoquant> UndiFineD, en ben je aan boord?
<leoquant> Om jezelf aan te melden, klik op de *Join Team* knop
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> : https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-translators/msg00054.html
<hajour> even eten tot later. UndiFineD  moet ok eten :P
<RawChid> Hey UndiFineD, je moet eten
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-04
<hannie> leoquant, ken jij X-chat?
<hannie> Ik wil weten hoe je kanalen permanent kunt opnemen in de zijbalk
<leoquant> hannie,  ja
<hannie> Ik moet nu steeds handmatig kanalen toevoegen
<leoquant> o dat gaat via: netwerklijst
<leoquant> bewerken
<hannie> Ik heb al gekeken naar netwerklijst, daar moet ik een servernaam opgeven
<hannie> Is dat FreeNode?
<hannie> Of UbuntuServer?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ubuntu kan ook
<hannie> ok, ga het nog eens proberen
<leoquant> daarna favoriete channels
<hannie> daar zocht ik ook naar (favoriete kanalen). Ik ga even op onderzoek uit
<leoquant>  #ubuntu-nl,#ubuntu,#......,#.......etc.
<leoquant> achter elkaar
<hannie> ok, een regel, gescheidne door komma's
<leoquant> juist
<hannie> We zullen zien
<leoquant> je bent geregistreerd vai freenode bij de nickserver?
<hannie> nee
<hannie> Daarvoor zou ik dus een workshop bezoeken, voor al dit soort dingen waar ik nog geen kaas van heb gegeten
<leoquant> REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<leoquant> syntax: /msg NickServ REGISTER
<hannie> Ik zit nu in Nieuw netwerk>Netwerkinstellingen
<leoquant> Identifies to services for a nickname: IDENTIFY <nick> <password> = /msg NickServ IDENTIFY hannie passhannie
<leoquant> dit is key voor freenode
<hannie> Moet ik zelf een Nickservwachtwoord verzinnen?
<leoquant> inderdaad
<hannie> En ook een Server wachtwoord?
<leoquant> nickserver wachtwoord is tevens server wachtwoord
<hannie> ok, ga ik proberen
<leoquant> ok succes
<hannie> bedankt voor de hulp
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ( ben nu niet echt voorbereid, maar volgens mij kloppen de stapppen)
<leoquant> hoi commandoline , je hebt veel belangstellenden!
<leoquant> proficiat
<commandoline> bedankt, het verbaast mij ook hoeveel animo er is :)
<leoquant> (straks moeten we een limit instellen!)
<leoquant> commandoline, bedankt voor je inzet
<commandoline> leoquant: Wat lijkt jouw het maximum aantal deelnemers voor zoiets dan?
<leoquant> ik denk dat "we" een max van 20 moeten instellen
<leoquant> waarom: te veel vragen, te weinig voortgang
<leoquant> wat denk jij?
<RawChid> Het is toch +m?
<leoquant> ja...., maar vanuit mwanzo hier kunnen vragen gesteld worden
<RawChid> Ahzo
<hannie> Hey, RawChid
<leoquant> maar die moeten beperkt worden in het begin
<RawChid> Hey hannie check http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning
<hannie> doe ik, RawChid
<RawChid> leoquant, ik zou oppassen met het woord beperking of limiet. Je kunt als er teveel mensen zijn altijd vragen negeren denk ik.
<RawChid> Zou jammer zijn als er net 1 persoon niet mee mag doen.
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> RawChid, geweldig. Overigens kan timo de zijbalk of menu's niet wijzigen (geen rechten)
<commandoline> RawChid: Ik zit ook al te spelen met dat idee, of anders niet zo relevante vragen buiten de lessen beantwoorden als ik ze wel belangrijk genoeg vindt om te beantwoorden bijv.
<RawChid> Hij is er nu mee bezig, misschien lukt het em straks wel hannie :)
<RawChid> Ik praat met hem in #ubuntu-nl-team
<hannie> aha, je hebt hem gesproken
<RawChid> Is het idee net zoals internationaal? Dat iemand anders de vragen inventariseert in de andere chan, en deze dan in de klas stelt?
<commandoline> leoquant: Misschien is het goed om eens naar de cijfers die Ubuntu Classroom aanhoudt te kijken, zij hebben al ervaring.
<leoquant> hannie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetIRC
<hannie> leoquant, dat is hopelijk beter dan de Hulp (tamelijk waardeloos)
<leoquant> commandoline, ik zal eens vragen
<commandoline> RawChid: Geen idee eigenlijk, ik ben wel van zoiets uitgegaan... Misschien kan leoquant daar meer over vertellen.
<leoquant> hannie?
<hannie> ja?
<leoquant> waar loop je vast?
<hannie> Ik heb net een server toegevoegd. Ik zal X-chat opnieuw moeten starten denk ik
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> Hier ben ik weer
<hannie> Ik heb XChat totaal naar de knoppen geholpen
<hannie> Zelfs de- en herinstalleren werkt niet
<hannie> Is hier iemand?
<RawChid> Ja hannie
<hannie> Ik heb XChat helemaal verziekt
<RawChid> Ik had je net ook een PM gestuurd, maar die heb je denk ik niet ontvangen...
 * RawChid heeft nog nooit Xchat gebruikt, dus kan je niet helpen
<hannie> Nu zit ik in Empathy, maar dat is wel wennen
<hannie> Het is mijn eigen schuld, had ik maar op de workshop moeten wachten. Leoquant, je kan hier niets aan doen hoor
<RawChid> Dat zelfs opnieuw installeren niet werkt is wel gek. Welke meldingen krijg je dan?
<hannie> Ik zie in een flits iets wits (soort venster) en dat is meteen weer weg
<RawChid> Sorry, ik moet even weg. Boodschappen enzo. Succes verder
<hannie> merci
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben er
<commandoline> ik ook, DooitzedeJong en ik hadden het over het chatten tijdens workshops. Hij is op launchpad het project lernid-nl gestart en vroeg of ik er ook eens naar wilde kijken, het punt was dat lernid bij mij niet eens startte door een bug in desktopcouch. En nu vragen we ons af, wat nu? Ik heb de mogelijkheid van een webapplicatie geopperd, en daar waren we toen het ons beter leek om hier verder te gaan.
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: klopt toch tot zover?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja dat is juist
<DooitzedeJong> sense Hofstede gaf aan dat de international gemeenschap misschien wel behoefte zou hebben aan een webapp
<DooitzedeJong> Is dat juist sense?
<commandoline> hmm, opzich lijkt lernid mij prima, het nadeel is dat ik dus met een bug zit en wie weet wie nog meer... (het is nu niet betrouwbaar dus)
<DooitzedeJong> sense was ook van mening dat lernid een goed idee was, maar het was niet handig was het in een programma te doen.
<DooitzedeJong> en is nog steeds
<commandoline> aan de andere kant, een webapp is wel makkelijker voor beginners. Het punt is dat als je het internationaal een beetje wilt neerzetten het handig is om wat meer ontwikkelaars te hebben. Het belangrijkste nadeel is dat het tijd kost lijkt me
<DooitzedeJong> ja, inderdaad
<DooitzedeJong> En het is ook handiger als de desbetreffende student op een ander besturingssysteem werkt dan Debian-based
<DooitzedeJong> Dan zit je met het *.deb probleem
<commandoline> OK, ik heb wel wat ervaring met een chatsysteempje via 'long polling', maar dat kan niet zoveel gebruikers aan als je niet de juiste webserver gebruikt. (Apache is in dit geval 'slecht', servers als lighttpd goed )
<commandoline> OK, long polling heb ik zelfs werkend gehad in IE6... :P
<commandoline> en wat lernid verder doet is een presentatie laten zien toch? Hebben we dan al alles gehad?
<leoquant> lernid heeft toch twee rooms?
<commandoline> trouwens, chatten via IRC regelen moeten we wel overwegen, aangezien de hele ubuntu-infrastructuur daarop is ingesteld. Logs etc. Bijv. via de Freenode webchat.
<commandoline> leoquant: Ook dat is geen probleem als je zelf de webapp maakt...
<leoquant> ok co
<leoquant> dus we stappen af van een eenvoudige lernid hack
<DooitzedeJong> Waarschijnlijk wel
<leoquant> mwanzo klas en mwanzo
<leoquant> ok dat moet het project vernieuwd en versterkt
<commandoline> worden er logs bijgehouden van die channels (automatisch?)
<DooitzedeJong> @commandoline Als de hele Ubuntu infrastructuur straks op onze webapp draait hoor je niks meer over irc
<meetingology> DooitzedeJong: Error: "commandoline" is not a valid command.
<leoquant> dat kan op korte termijn geregeld ja
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: Nou, het punt is logs...
<DooitzedeJong> Die kunnen we toch loggen in een *.txt bestandje
<commandoline> Aan de andere kant, ook die kan een webapp best zelf bijhouden idd
<leoquant> is webapp niet iets voor de intern community?
<leoquant> niet te veel voor onze loCo?
<commandoline> leoquant: Dat hangt ervan af hoeveel er hergebruikt kan worden denk ik
 * commandoline bekijkt even de mogelijkheden van freenode webchat
<leoquant> commandoline, en DooitzedeJong zien we def. af van die lernid hack?
<leoquant> voor de nederl. talige situatie?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> duidelijk
<DooitzedeJong> wat jij commandoline?
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> vanwege de complexiteit voor eindgebruikers
<leoquant> juistum
<commandoline> ( downloaden deb, installeren etc. )
<leoquant> idd dat vergt nogal wat
<commandoline> welke channels had mwanzo ook alweer leoquant?
<leoquant> klas, deze, en team
<commandoline> ( ben bijna klaar met het chatgedeelte geloof ik :P )
<DooitzedeJong> oke haha
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-wanzo, ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas, ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> n
<commandoline> team is toch niet nodig tijdens workshops?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> klas =+m
<commandoline> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-nl-mwanzo%2C%20%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas%2C%20%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team&uio=d4
<leoquant> alleen aan het woord dus
<commandoline> dat moet nog wel handmatig voorlopig, maar het is een begin.
<leoquant> dit kanaal is om vragen te stellen
<DooitzedeJong> iframe erin plakken
<commandoline> klopt, het kan ook in iframe...
<DooitzedeJong> en klaar is de chat
<commandoline> ( die verbinding was via de chat... )
<leoquant> ツ
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> :D
<commandoline> dus dan moet er alleen nog een soort presentatiemogelijkheid komen?
<DooitzedeJong> Jep
<leoquant> hoe bedoel je commandoline
<commandoline> die functie had lernid toch ook? Presentaties laten zien? ( pdf, odp, ppt, o.i.d. )
<leoquant> niet dat ik heb gezien in via classroom....
<leoquant> en lernid...
<leoquant> iemand?
<DooitzedeJong> oh ik dacht dat mogelijkheid er altijd was
<DooitzedeJong> slides
<leoquant> ok, ik heb niets gezegd...
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: waarschijnlijk moeten leiders van workshops die wel gebruiken dan...
<commandoline> ik kan me voorstellen dat niet iedereen dat doet.
<leoquant> niet veel gezien
<DooitzedeJong> nee, maar het is wel handig
<leoquant> of eigenlijk: nooit
<leoquant> klopt DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Dan kan de virtuele irl meeting ook misschien op die app draaien
<DooitzedeJong> ook al denk ik dat dat iets te kort tijd wordt
<leoquant> uh 16de toch/
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> te kort
<commandoline> Het punt is, wat willen jullie nog in de app naast chatten?
<commandoline> want die functie hebben we nu :P
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant zeg het maar
<leoquant> pdf, streaming video?
<leoquant> ik weet het niet
<DooitzedeJong> streaming video is leuk maar dan wel webm
<leoquant> ik kan de hoeveelheid tijd niet inschatten
<DooitzedeJong> is het lichtst naar mijn weten en open source
<leoquant> om dit te maken
<leoquant> omdat ik niet dev....
<commandoline> als je online presentatie wilt, is de simpelste mogelijkheid om gewoon een server te maken waar steeds één plaatje op staat. (png)
<DooitzedeJong> kan
<commandoline> vervolgens laat je iedere client gewoon om de, zeg 5 seconden verversen
<commandoline> ( automatisch, javascript )
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien is audiostreaming wat?
<commandoline> en dan maak je een mooie pagina die automatisch de volgende dia daar neer zet.
<DooitzedeJong> dmv ogg
<leoquant> plaatje zegt alles nietwaar?
<DooitzedeJong> idd
<leoquant> combo docu, live presentatie-feedback
<commandoline> ik denk dat audioondersteuning vrij zwaar is voor de server, tenzij je een externe dienst gebruikt.
<DooitzedeJong> maar misschien is het toch beter om voor de moeilijke weg te gaan
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: dat is?
<DooitzedeJong> odp ondersteunen
<DooitzedeJong> Want er moet altijd iemand zijn die de paden naar de plaatjes verandert. Of wilde je dat zo doen:
<DooitzedeJong> plaatje1.png
<DooitzedeJong> if.exist
<DooitzedeJong> en dan zo even doorgaan?
<commandoline> dat zou kunnen, maar ik dacht eerder aan een server-side programma dat dat regeld.
<DooitzedeJong> ik heb het dan over php
<commandoline> OK, dan hebben we het over hetzelfde :P
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> de termijn voor/van dit alles. jullie moeten/we moeten onszelf niet overstressen
<leoquant> ik wil geen deadlines, en overdekop gedraaide devs
<leoquant> als het kan, haalbaar is prima...
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> lach maar
<leoquant> ik voel me verantwoordelijk daarvoor
<leoquant> zo die is weg
<DooitzedeJong> Ach dat hoeft helemaal niet
<leoquant> lol jaja
<commandoline> Verbinding viel weg...
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> ツ
<DooitzedeJong> Ping timeout: 276 second
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> commandoline, heb je mijn zorgen nog meegemaakt?
<commandoline> nee
<commandoline> ga je gang :)
<leoquant> ik wil niet/geen overdekop gedraaide leden, en devs
<DooitzedeJong> en toen lachte ik
<leoquant> <leoquant> ik voel me verantwoordelijk daarvoor
<leoquant> lach van DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> :P
<DooitzedeJong> <DooitzedeJong> Ach dat hoeft helemaal niet
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant 20:59:45
<DooitzedeJong> lol jaja
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> hou op
<leoquant> we maken een team, met doelstellingen voor het project, zonder deadline
<leoquant> agreed?
<commandoline> prima
<leoquant> droppen lernid
<DooitzedeJong> agreed
<leoquant> pfff
<DooitzedeJong> mooi die kan dus verwijderd worden
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> yep wegens onpraktisch
<leoquant> naam nieuwe team? en vooral de doelstellingen helder hebben, meer devs erbij betrekken
<leoquant> misschien wil kiwinote  nog bijdragen
<DooitzedeJong> is gevoiced?
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> yep
<commandoline> ( zie ik in de gloednieuw webchat van freenode :P )
<leoquant> kiwinote, is team member, wat niet eigenlijk...
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, heb jij tijd dat team op launchp. op te zetten?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, maar ik denk vanavond niet meer
<leoquant> nuh
<DooitzedeJong> Wat moet de naam zijn?
<leoquant> commandoline, ?
<commandoline> Eh, geen idee
<leoquant> ik ook niet...
<leoquant> komt nog
<leoquant> ooit
<commandoline> Is goed.
<commandoline> kan dat op launchpad?
<leoquant> daar is dit kanaal voor
<leoquant> (kanaal?)
<commandoline> Oh, op die manier :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> nee we verzinnen iets
<DooitzedeJong> JFL?
<DooitzedeJong> Just For Learning
<leoquant> wow
<leoquant> juFOle
<leoquant> zit juf in: leren...brr
<leoquant> mooi: Just For Learning
<DooitzedeJong> Ja?
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> lijkt me prima
<DooitzedeJong> Just For Learning Development Team?
<leoquant> ook goed
<leoquant> back later fam. time. sorry...
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: prima
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> en ik ga nu ook, morgen of later verder ;)
<commandoline> doei
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-05
<leoquant> hannie gelukt?
<hannie> Zoals je ziet, ik heb hem weer. Reuze bedankt
<leoquant> je had de gnome xchat he?
<leoquant> mooi
<hannie> ja, deze is veeeel beter
<leoquant> ik dacht gister al....
<leoquant> fijn
<hannie> Nu ga ik nog lezen hoe ik freenode moet bewerken
<hannie> en xchat-gnome gooi ik er meteen af
<leoquant> ok, ik ga ff naar the hospital
<leoquant> tot later
<hannie> toch niet ziek
<leoquant> nee hoor!
<hannie> tot ziens
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, kan ik iets voor je doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Vindt je het goed dat ik je in de JFS Maintainers heb gezet?
<leoquant> ja, want ik wil dat graag leren dev. werk enzo
<leoquant> dus bedankt
<leoquant> ik was niet akkoord gegaan met JSF
<leoquant> dat wil ik niet maintainen
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> johanvd ping
<RawChid> Joint Strike Fighter? :P
<leoquant> idd
<leoquant> ok
<DooitzedeJong> sorry
<DooitzedeJong> ik toch met die afkortingen:P
<DooitzedeJong> JFS
<DooitzedeJong> Just For Learning
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, zo is het, goede naam
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> RawChid, heb jij ook een "vertraging" na het typen/chatten in ubuntu-nl-meeting?
<leoquant> ik heb ook geen idee of mijn berichr Ronnie bereikte
<leoquant> t
<RawChid> Ik weet niet of ik vertraging heb
<leoquant> screencast team heeft een prachtige howto pgp and sign code conduct filmpje gemaakt
<RawChid> leoquant, zeg eens zo snel mogelijk AA :P
<RawChid> AA
<RawChid> Maar nu weet ik niet of jij traag bent, of dat je nu niet hier kijkt :P
<leoquant> nee ik heb dat verblijf verlaten
<leoquant> zo ben ik dan ook wel weer
<Ronnie> test
<leoquant> hee! Ronnie test terug
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: hebben jullie al wat info bij elkaar voor JFL?
<DooitzedeJong> nee, hoezo
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie
<Ronnie> ik was gewoon benieuwd wat de ideeen waren
<Ronnie> zelf ben ik veel met webdevelopment bezig
<Ronnie> wie weet kan ik wat bijdragen
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: ^
<DooitzedeJong> Het word zeker een webapp
<Ronnie> zonder flash
<DooitzedeJong> Waarschijnlijk in PHP en HTML
<DooitzedeJong> En CSS
<Ronnie> hmm PHP
<Ronnie> gaan jullie een framework gebruiken?
<Ronnie> hoe dynamisch moet het zijn?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik werkelijk geen iddee
<Ronnie> ik kan vertellen dat zo'n site erg veel werk is
<Ronnie> ga maar uit van minstens een jaar werk
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, is het een idee om ook juist Ronnie  erbij te betrekken? en samen met commandoline te brainstormen over de praktische gevolgen van de plannen?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, dat is zeker een goed idde
<leoquant> we hebben geen deadline afgesproken voor het project, maar 1 jaar dev is wat mij betreft niet akoord
<leoquant> te belastend
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> kijk ik moet niemand/ we moeten elkaar niet in het rood jagen
<leoquant> Ronnie, wil je meedenken in het project?
<leoquant> dan halen we je binnenboord
<Gotiniens> mag ik vragen waar het over gaat?
<DooitzedeJong> JFS
<DooitzedeJong> een nieuw project
<DooitzedeJong> Just For Learning
<Ronnie> ik wil best meedenken, maar het lijk me best om dit ook internationaal aan te gaan pakken
<DooitzedeJong> Dat gaat waarschijnlijk ook gebeuren
<Gotiniens> en wat gaat het doen, enkel een naam zegt niet veel namelijk ;)
<leoquant> Ronnie, +1
<Ronnie> en al 'snel' een beperkte versie online hebben, en daarna pas uitbreiden met pdf,odt, streaming
<leoquant> wederom +1
<leoquant> Gotiniens, logs 04-01-2011 #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> wat vind jij DooitzedeJong ?
<leoquant> modulair opbouwen
<leoquant> beperkt
<DooitzedeJong> Lijkt me wel het beste
<leoquant> naar uitgebreid
<leoquant> internationaal
<DooitzedeJong> Ieder een Module
<DooitzedeJong> en 1 iemand die het samenbrengt
<Ronnie> ook vraag ik me af in hoeverre het web wel de mogelijkheden bied die wij willen hebben
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: er moet eerst goed over nagedacht worden welke techieken we nodig zullen hebben
<leoquant> pdf in ieder geval toch? (hoop ik)
<Ronnie> wat we voor backend/frondend gaan gebruiken
<DooitzedeJong> inderdaad, maar misschien moeten we dat samen met commandoline bespreken
<Ronnie> ik zie ook graag een 'shared' terminal
<leoquant> +1
<Ronnie> misschien ook een gedeelde texteditor
<Ronnie> en video streaming vanaf de desktop
<Ronnie> maar dat zijn dingen die niet de eerste prioriteit hebben, maar het moet wel mogelijk zijn met de bakcend
<leoquant> Ronnie, en DooitzedeJong zullen we een "meeting" organiseren met commandoline en event. anderen, en dan alles bespreken? anders kans op herhalende argumenten/dubbel werk...
<leoquant> dubbel overtuigen
<Ronnie> leoquant: zeer goed idee
<DooitzedeJong> goed idee
<leoquant> dan gaan we dat doen
<DooitzedeJong> Mag ik je toevoegen aan het maintainers team?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, voeg alvast Ronnie  toe aan het team
<DooitzedeJong> Roniie?
<leoquant> lol
<Ronnie> ronnie.vd.c op lp
<DooitzedeJong> Twee mensen 1 gedachte
<leoquant> en via de mailinglist een afspraak afstemmen?
<leoquant> vrijdagavond(en)
<leoquant> ?
<Ronnie> nee, liefst ergens door de week
<Ronnie> vrijdag + weekend avonden ben ik vaak met vriende nop pad
<leoquant> prima Ronnie , maar voor DooitzedeJong niet te laat dan...
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline is ook 16 :P
<leoquant> 19.30 begin
<leoquant> luister jullie hebben je school
<Ronnie> 19:30 lijkt me een goede tijs
<Ronnie> d*
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<Ronnie> welke dag leoquant?
<leoquant> maakt mij niet uit
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<Ronnie> volgende week kan ik di,wo,do
<leoquant> ik ook
<DooitzedeJong> Dinsdagmiddag/avond?
<leoquant> 19.30 kan dat DooitzedeJong ?
<leoquant> of iets vroeger?
<Ronnie> ik kan vanaf 19:00 soms 18:30
<DooitzedeJong> 19:00 ??
<leoquant> later?
<leoquant> o 19.00?
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> Ronnie, ?
<Ronnie> 19:00 +1
<leoquant> in het team gedeelte graag
<Ronnie> niet -meeting ?
<leoquant> kan ook
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-meeting?
<Ronnie> of internationaal ?
<leoquant> nuh
<leoquant> nog niet
<Ronnie> k
<leoquant> ok?
<Ronnie> ja :D
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: ^
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> \o/
<leoquant> dins 11-01-2011: 19.00
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-meeting
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zal het via de mailing list doorsturen
<Ronnie> leoquant: loco.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> Ronnie, ?
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> heb  het
<DooitzedeJong> Zet jij het daarbij?
<Ronnie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/ubuntu-nl/add/
<leoquant> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Dan zet ik het op launchpad
<leoquant> yep
<Ronnie> leoquant: zou jij hem op loco zetten?
<Ronnie> alhowel het eigenlijk niets met ubuntu-nl zelf te maken heet
<Ronnie> heeft*
<leoquant> registration url?
<Ronnie> laat die link maar zitten, ik zet hem zelf wel in mijn agenda
<leoquant> wat bedoelt men daarmee?
<leoquant> lp team?
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien toch even in het echie doen
<DooitzedeJong> ubuntu-meeting
<leoquant> ik loop vast op die url
<Ronnie> leoquant: laat de loco.ubuntu.com link maar zitten, omdat het geen onderdeel is van ubuntu-nl, maar een 'losstaand' proejct
<leoquant> ok mwanzo staat wel aangekondigd zie ik
<leoquant>   # Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo IRC meeting on: jan. 9, 2011
<leoquant> niks doen?
<leoquant> prima
<Ronnie> ja, mwanzo is wel 'onderdeel' van ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> laten we het zo ok?
<Ronnie> ja, zo laten
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> dag!
<DooitzedeJong> Kan het niet veel beter in een eigen kanaal?
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie?
<Ronnie> nee, ik denk dat ubuntu-nl-meeting wel geschikt is hiervoor
<DooitzedeJong> Het is geen onderdeel van ubuntu-nl-meeting
<Ronnie> dus, het kanaal wordt toch niet gebruikt
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> en misschien zijn er wel meerdere personen aanwezig die misschien meer willen helpen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> laacque hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-06
<leoquant> johanvd?
<RawChid> oi leoquant
<RawChid> Ik zie dat er weer een meeting is
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> RawChid
<leoquant> je hebt mail gehad?
<RawChid> Yep :)
<RawChid> Maar ehh, als jij niet kunt. Is het niet makkelijker om te verplaatsen?
<leoquant> nee hoor
<RawChid> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/578/detail/
<leoquant> ik ben slechts een pionnetje meer niet, heeeeel toevallig kwam er wat tussen
 * RawChid vindt jou wel iets meer dan 'een pionnetje' :P
<RawChid> Toch minstens een loper
<leoquant> : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/578/detail/
<leoquant> 30 min. vergaderen moet toch iemand kunnen oppikken lijkt mij
<leoquant> zou ernstig zijn als dat niet zou lukken, een andere voorzitter.:)
<RawChid> Dat is niet het zozeer
<RawChid> Ik weet ook niet of ik er ben
<leoquant> vandaar mijn mailtje
<leoquant> we zien wel
<leoquant> mwanzo "loopt" als een zonnetje
<leoquant> ook zonder vergadering, als velen zich afmelden....
<leoquant> toch?
<leoquant> zie het forum: veel leden vinden pgp en coc ondertekenen moeilijk----> workshop ronnie
<RawChid> Ja, loopt prima verder!
<RawChid> EN ja, dat merkte is
<leoquant> (we zijn een "gat" in de ubuntu-nl markt)
<RawChid> is=ik
<RawChid> Hehe, ik vind het ook wel erg kwalijk als iemand het na 2 jaar nog niet is gelukt
<leoquant> ja en niet de eerste de beste he...
<leoquant> dat doen we drempels/obstakels uit de weg ruimen
<leoquant> RawChid, we wachten de reacties op de mail af
<leoquant> ok?
<leoquant> (er komt zo een busje, dat me naar fysio brengt)
<leoquant> dag!
<leoquant> en noem me nooit meer een loper!!
<leoquant> ik ben een roller :P
<RawChid> Ow sorry :P
 * UndiFineD valt met de deur in huis, sorry, had geen loper
<UndiFineD> heb je ook een agenda voor die meeting zondag ?
<RawChid> op de wiki
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda
<RawChid> Succes bij de fysio leo
<UndiFineD> jeej \o/ morgen een interview
<RawChid> Sollicitatie?
<UndiFineD> yep
<UndiFineD> php programmeur
<RawChid> Nice
<leoquant> UndiFineD, succes!
<UndiFineD> dank je leoquant
<leoquant> johanvd ping
<johanvd> pong
<johanvd> leoquant, pong
<leoquant> hoi
<johanvd> je had me eerder al op msn lastig gevallen? :)
<leoquant> lol nogal
<johanvd> ik ben net wakker, dus ik zag het net :D
<leoquant> kun jij zondag de vergadering voorzitten?
<leoquant> tussen 19.30-20.30
<johanvd> ik ben bang van niet
<leoquant> das jammer
<johanvd> ik kan er gedeeltelijk bij zijn, van 19:30 tot een uur of 8
<leoquant> dat is genoeg!
<leoquant> ik kan helemaal miet namelijk
<leoquant> zeer korte agenda
<johanvd> o dat is jammer
<johanvd> maar een korte vergadering is dan niet erg
<leoquant> fijn zo'n kortec agenda
<leoquant> kijk als jij weg moet kan iemand het overnemen toch?
<leoquant> er is een meetingbot
<johanvd> 3 puntjes moet wel te doen zijn
<leoquant> dan laat ik de vergadering staan
<leoquant> schrijf je jezelf bij attending?
<leoquant> meld ik dat je voorzitter bent
<leoquant> zolang als je tijd hebt
<johanvd> dat moet wel te doen zijn
<leoquant> loco.ubuntu.com
<johanvd> alleen even kijken hoe die meeting bot werkt
<leoquant> werk ik nu de wiki bij
<leoquant> moment johanvd
<leoquant> <meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<leoquant>   #startmeeting
<leoquant>   #topic this is the first topic
<leoquant> etc
<leoquant> doet je msn aan bestandsoverdracht?
<leoquant> johanvd?
<johanvd> geen idee eigenlijk, meestal via de mail
<leoquant> stuur ik je een howto
<johanvd> pidgin zou het wel moeten kunnen
<leoquant> proberen?
<johanvd> probeer maar, weten we meteen of het werkt :)
<leoquant> gaat ie
<leoquant> done
<johanvd> \o/
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik wiki nu even
<johanvd> prima
<leoquant> johanvd ik heb de agenda iets aangepast en de nadruk gelegd op zakelijk en "snel".
<leoquant> het bestand dat ik je zond was even een meeting bot spelletje met Alan
<leoquant> weet je wat ie kan
<johanvd> dat zag ik al ja. wel handig :)
<leoquant> jij bedankt, want ik heb zondag koor/vergadering adhoc met 16 personen
<johanvd> dat is ook druk
<leoquant> voordat dan iedereen kan op hetzelfde moment...pfff
<johanvd> ik moet zondag werken, vandaar dat ik niet de hele zit kan maken
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> er zijn voorlopig nog weinig attending leden...!
<johanvd> dan kan ik in mijn eentje alles beslissen :)
<leoquant> (juist)
<leoquant> en iemand kan het overnemen van je tzt (serieuze mode)
<leoquant> ok. over en sluiten
<leoquant> of nog vragen?
<johanvd> nee hoor :)\
<johanvd> het gaat helemaal goedkomen
<leoquant> thx
<leoquant> commandoline, ping
<commandoline> leoquant: pong
<leoquant> kun jij: <leoquant> dins 11-01-2011: 19.00
<leoquant> <leoquant> ubuntu-nl-meeting
<leoquant> met Dooitze en ronnie
<leoquant> over webapp
<leoquant> brainstormen
<commandoline> ja, dat moet kunnen...
<leoquant> te gek
<commandoline> ff in m'n agenda zetten :P
<UndiFineD> wat voor webapp ?
<leoquant> UndiFineD, zie logs
<leoquant> 05-01-2011
<leoquant> logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<UndiFineD> eh ... ander keertje ff, moet me even voorbereiden op morgenook een leer app
<leoquant> ok UndiFineD
<leoquant> back later ik===>xubuntu-meeting
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> dat zijn een hoop meetings zeg. van ubuntu nl
<hajour> ik sta bij launchpad bi ubuntu mwanzo maar waar kan ik zien of ik bij de wiki er ook bij sta van ubuntu-nl-mwanzo?
<hajour> klopt het dat deze link deze webpagina  op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo  naar freenode door log t ?
<Cees> bedoel je de link naar webchat.freenode.net?
<hajour> deze webpagina  staat als link naar freenode om op chat te komen hier op de bovenstaande link
<hajour> maar daar ben ik al op en ik heb ook al de code of conduct getekend
<hajour> maar ik vroeg me af of ik ook op de wiki van mwanzo al als lid stond.iedergeval wel op de wiki
<hajour> uh bedoel launchpad
<hajour> brb even meds innemen
<hansw> dag mensen, kort vraagje
<hansw> gaan jullie na die python lessen op irc nog iets doen met vervolg lessen?
<hajour> o commandoline  is net weg
<hajour> die geeft de python lessen
<hansw> ah, zal hem vragen als hij er weer is
<hajour> nu echt even meds innemen brb :)
<hansw> succes
<Cees> hansw, heb je een idee voor een vervolg les?
<hansw> Cees, nah, ik zat vanmiddag al eens te lezen, denk op zich dat iets met gtk wel leuk zou zijn, de theorie sluit volgens mij aardig aan bij alle andere talen
<Cees> hajour, de leden staan niet op de wiki maar op https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<hajour> a ok
<hajour> ben er weer trouwens :))
<Cees> voor meer lessen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<hansw> Cees, window events enzo, onderdelen op de windows
<Cees> windows events? is dat zoiets als syslog?
<hansw> nee, sluiten van venster, buttons waar men op klikt, dat soort dingen
<Cees> of iets voor het eventeam ;)
<hansw> eventteam?
<Cees> oh, sorry, nu begrijpen we elkaar ;D
<hansw> ben niet zo bekend met de ubuntu community, alleen met Linux :-)
<Cees> hansw, sluiten enz is best leuk, ook om unity mee te nemen.
<Cees> is weer anders
<hansw> is unity in python geschreven?
<hansw> heb 1 keer unity opgestart, maar mijn scherm laat de iconen nogal blokkerig zien, en ik zie teveel unity, heb altijd een erg kale desktop
<Cees> ja, het is een kale desktop met grote buttons hier. Wennen?
<hansw> nou, ik heb alleen een dock zichbaar, onderste gnome panel is weg, bovenste autohide
<hansw> cairo dock is het enigste dat je ziet bij mij
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-08
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> JanC, ben je in de buurt of 1 van jullie?
<che10> oke
<che10> Hallo
<hajour> hehe ben niet zo n ochtendmens
<che10> Ik heb een vraag
<hajour> leoquant, ben je in de buurt?
<hajour> of Ronnie , RawChid
<che10> Wil graag mijn naam regristren maar weet niet hoe zodat ik mijn naam kan behouden
<Ronnie> ja, ik ben er (nog even)
<Ronnie> che10: wil je je naam registreren op IRC?
<che10> ja als dat gaat
<Ronnie> ja dat kan
<hajour> mooi daarvoor had ik je gepinged Ronnie :)
 * Ronnie zoekt even het commando
<che10> oke
<che10> Kan ik met die naam dan overal op of alleen hier?
<Ronnie>  /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<Ronnie> waarbij je 'bar' vervangt door je gebruikersnaam
<che10> oke
<Ronnie> en het email adres door je eigen email adres
<Ronnie> inloggen kan dan met :
<che10> ga ik nu doen
<Ronnie>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<che10> proberen dan
<Ronnie> die wachtwoord krijg je volgens mij vi ade mail ofzo
<che10>  /msg che10 REGISTER bar arendmas@gmail.com
<Ronnie> nee
<che10> haha fout he
<Ronnie>    /msg NickServ REGISTER che10 arendmas@gmail.com
<che10>   /msg NickServ REGISTER che10 arendmas@gmail.com
<che10> krijg ik dus een mail van denk ik
<Ronnie> ja
<che10> oke dankje
<che10> Kan ik hier op deze channel dus vanalles vragen over Ubuntu
<hajour> ik ga eten nu en nog taart bakken.me jongste 2 kids hun verjaardag word gevierd vandaag.ik kom vanavond weer online
<che10> werk 3mnd ermee en vind het een cool systeem
<Ronnie> daar hebben we een ander kanaal voor: #ubuntu (/join #ubuntu)
<che10> oke
<hajour> Ronnie, che10 heeft moeite een beetje met engels
<leoquant>  che10 heb je mail nu?
<che10> dankje hajour
<Ronnie> hier kun je vragen kwijt als je mee wilt gaan helpen met Ubuntu
<hajour> ik had che10  juist vanaf ubuntu beginners hierheen gestuurd
<che10> oke begrijp het
<Ronnie>  /join #ubuntu-nl (wat dat laatste even vergeten)
<hajour> :)
<che10> :)oke
<hajour> veel plezier hier verder en tot vanavond
<che10> jij ook en smakelijk eten
<che10> ga kijken of ik mail heb  gekregen
<che10> Nog niks ontvagen
<che10> Zal wel ff duren denk ik
<leoquant> als je nick che10 is "inloggen" met: /msg nickserv identify che10 password
<che10> oke
<leoquant> dat password kun je invullen in xchat bij netwerkinstellingen via beeld
<che10> oke
<leoquant> maar ik wil wel weten wat de instr. zijn van freenode via de mail
<leoquant> uh netwerklijst sorry
<che10> oke
<leoquant> xchat: netwerklijst: freenode: bewerken
<leoquant> nickpass
<leoquant> en je nick hun je ook invullen, en de kanalen via: #ubuntu-nl,#ubuntu,#etc
<leoquant> maar eerst de mail afwachten
<che10> gaat me ff te snel bij freenode staan voor mij veel instellingen
<che10> wacht ff op de mail en ga ff koffie drinken heb ik nu wel nodig:)
<che10> Kan ik me ff op afwezig zetten
<che10> mat een commando
<leoquant> server: op afwezig zetten bij xchat
<leoquant> maar che10 ik ben niet de hele dag op stand-by hoor...:)
<leoquant>  /away
<che10> oke bedank iid maar moet nu ff stoppen je heb me al goed op weg geholpen trouwens
<leoquant> take care
<leoquant> hoi commandoline , ik kwam dit tegen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid/Developers ===>hacking lernid met: quickly
<leoquant> ken jij dat?
<leoquant> quickly bedoel ik
<commandoline> quickly heb ik wel van gehoord. Het is vrij simpel, maar gebruikt intern GTK en dat framework ken ik niet.
<leoquant> wordt dat gebruikt om onder andere standaard rooms te veranderen in lernid/
<commandoline> het is een tool die gewoon bepaalde handelingen bij het ontwikkelen versimpelt.
<leoquant> ah
<commandoline> maar zodra ik probeer het programma te starten krijg ik een ImportError
<commandoline> ( python-taal voor: er is iets mis met één van de bibiliotheken die gebruikt worden )
<leoquant> maar bij lernid zit de hack om rooms te veranderen in/usr/bin uiteraard?
<commandoline> in de bin-directory van de launchpad branch bedoel je?
<leoquant> in het progr. bedoel ik
<commandoline> ik kan het programma dus niet eens starten :(
<leoquant> zal ook de bin-direct zitten neem ik aan
<leoquant> jammer....
<leoquant> bug
<commandoline> ja, hij is al gereport zag ik toen ik even zocht.
<leoquant> :/
<leoquant> dat twee venster idee bij learning project blijft goud (goed)
<leoquant> dat zit in lernid
<leoquant> al is er ook nog de rol van de classbot
<commandoline> ik heb dus lernid nog nooit gezien op wat screenshots na (en de code :P)
 * leoquant dacht aan een snelle hack van lernid, en dan via een ppa aan te bieden
<leoquant> commandoline, het is een mooi vondst
<leoquant> al blijf je na het sluiten achter met zo'n 5 idle processen....
<commandoline> ok. Lernid op die manier aanpassen moet opzich kunnen, alleen ik kan het dus niet doen zolang het hier niet werkt...
<leoquant> (bij mij tenminste
<commandoline> en ik vraag me af of het stabiel genoeg is, ik heb een bug, jij dus blijkbaar ook.
<leoquant> yep wat draai je nu (versie v. ubuntu)
<commandoline> maverick
<commandoline> ik heb zowel de repo-versie als de source geprobeert.
<leoquant> 10.04 gaat dus hier
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> ( weet niet meer welke revision, ik geloof de laatste stable )
<leoquant> ja idd
<leoquant> en in een classroom heb je leden met allemaal versch. versies v. ubuntu
<leoquant> het moet generaal werken
<commandoline> precies, daarom vraag ik me af of lernid een beetje aanpassen nou zo'n goed idee is. Volgens mij is het gewoon nog niet stabiel genoeg.
<leoquant> lernid in natty werkt ook niet
<leoquant> blijkbaar commandoline
<leoquant> commandoline, is geen goed idee dus...
<commandoline> het is wel een goed idee, maar lernid moet eerst stabiel voordat we het kunnen uitvoeren...
<leoquant> ik ga nadenken over een tweevensteridee
<leoquant> nast elkaar te gebruiken
<commandoline> i.c.m. Just For Learning?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> de code van lernid is geen rocket science
<leoquant> maargoe we vergaderen as dinsdag nietwaar
<commandoline> nee, hoewel volgens mij de IRC channels niet erin staan. ( heb ff de complete source doorzocht op '#ubuntu' )
<commandoline> ja
<commandoline> en dat levert alleen een treffer op in een stukje tekst voor de GUI.
<leoquant> in /usr/bin kom ik classroom.classroom tegen
<leoquant> vanmiddag kan ik het "hacken". kijken hoever ik kom
<commandoline> dat is op de geinstalleerde versie dan?
<leoquant> ja sorry
<commandoline> ( in de source zit geen /usr/bin )
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> even eten, latersz
<commandoline> doei
<UndiFineD> leoquant: hoi trug
<leoquant> sorry ff een testje niet boos worden
<leoquant> UndiFineD, dank je
<UndiFineD> boos ?
<UndiFineD> waarom
<leoquant> UndiFineD, kreeg je ze via een pm?
<UndiFineD> notice
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> zijn ze ook gedelete?
<leoquant> door memoserve?
<UndiFineD> geen idee
<UndiFineD> nee, dat blijft staan
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-09
<Ronnie> Goede middag iedereen
<Ronnie> commandoline: ben je al goed voorbereid voor je python workshop
<commandoline> Ronnie: De eerste les is vrijwel klaar :)
<commandoline> ik weet alleen nog niet hoeveel ik per les kan behandelen, dus daarom heb ik de volgende lessen nog niet echt ingepland.
<Ronnie> commandoline: hen je nog tips en feedback op je eerste les nodig, want dan wil ik er beste eens overheen kijken
<commandoline> Ronnie: graag
<Ronnie> kun je een documentje sturen, met wat je de eerste les wilt uitleggen en hoe je dit aan gaat pakken (presenteren)
<commandoline> ja, dat is goed.
<commandoline> ik zal even een mailtje maken...
<commandoline> Ronnie: you've got mail
<Ronnie> ik zal eens kijken
<commandoline> Ronnie: graag
<Ronnie> commandoline: zoals je de opzet gemaakt hebt is erg logisch en goed te volgen, maar...
<Ronnie> ik denk dat op sommige momenten de aandacht zal verslappen, of voor dit stadium nog onnodige informatie bevat
<Ronnie> de eerste uitleg over de verschillende programmeer talen, is denk ik minder interessant voor de volgers
<Ronnie> Misschien kun je uitleg geven wat je met python zelf allemaal kunt doen
<commandoline> Je hebt idd een punt
<Ronnie> Geef bijvoorbeeld een paar screenshots van programma's die in python gescreven zijn
<Ronnie> en een screenshot van een website die op de achtergrond gebruik maakt van python (loco.ubuntu.com bijvoorbeeld)
<commandoline> hmm, of gewoon de website zelf :P
<commandoline> maar idd, goed idee
<Ronnie> misschien zijn er ook nog belangrijke scriptjes zonder interface die wel erg bekend zijn en ook in python geschreven zijn
<commandoline> bzr is de bekendste die ik ken, maar die zullen de meeste beginners niet kennen denk ik.
<Ronnie> je zou het kunnen noemen, omdat het gepresenteerd wordt met een aantal screenshots erbij, zal het niet herkennen van dat progamma niet veel uitmaken
<Ronnie> visuele elementen tijdens een presentatie/workshop erg belangrijk om het luchtige te houden
<Ronnie> zo heb je kans dat veel personen de 2e workshop ook terug komebn
<commandoline> OK, lijkt me inderdaad een goed idee dan. Ik zal eens even een lijstje gaan maken met geschikte programma's.
<Ronnie> noem er ook niet te veel, want dat nemen ze dan toch niet meer op
<Ronnie> 2 commandline, 2 gui (met screenshot) en 1/2 websites lijkt me een mooi aantal
<commandoline> ja, lijkt me prima.
<Ronnie> misschien nog een screenshot van de code zelf (een regel of 8 van niet al te moeilijke code)
<Ronnie> dat lijkt me een mooie start van de workshop
<Ronnie> nadat je de intro hebt gehad (vermeld ook "Een computer begrijpt zelf niet wat hij doet, dus instructies moeten in detail kloppen, anders zal een computer wat anders doen of crashen." in de intro)....
<Ronnie> kun je beginnen met de interpreter op te starten
<commandoline> Ja, en dan hello world etc., had je daar nog opmerkingen over?
<Ronnie> en de eerste regel print "Hallo Ubuntu'ers!" te typen
<Ronnie> hello world is zo standaard vind ik, probeer er iets creatievers van te maken
<commandoline> OK, lijkt me prima...
<Gotiniens> ubuntero's zou ik ervan maken ;)
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: +1
<Ronnie> de eerste kennismaking met python (geld ook voor andere dingen) is erg belangrijk over het gevoel wat ze er later bij hebben. Latere lessen mogen wat technischer, dan is de eerste toon al gezet
<commandoline> Gedaan :)
<commandoline> Hmm, youtube.com draait blijkbaar ook op een python-backend.
<Gotiniens> met ffmpeg
<Ronnie> heel veel google apps draaien op python en hebben een python API, benoem zeker google
<commandoline> OK, dan noem ik youtube.com vanwege de bekendheid en noem ik vervolgens google :)
<Ronnie> Volgende 'oefening'
<Ronnie> >>> naam = raw_input('Wat is je naam: ')
<Ronnie> >>> print naam, 'is goed op weg met het leren van Python'
<commandoline> OK, dan zitten we la in het domein van variabelen, maar grote kans dat we daar nu wel aan toekomen.
<Ronnie> of
<Ronnie> print 'Hoera voor', naam
<Ronnie> je hoeft nog niet te vertellen op dat moment dat 'naam' een variabele is. maar laat ze die regel gewoon eens zelf typen
<commandoline> Ja, uitleg kan idd wel in les 2.
<commandoline> gewoon de python interpreter wat verkennen dus.
<Ronnie> ja, en behandel vooral nog geen floats, dan breng je ze meteen in verwarring
<Ronnie> in de eerste les moet alles erg logisch zijn
<Ronnie> en moet alles wat breder ipv dieper behandelen
<commandoline> Nee, ik was van plan om die tot les 2 te bewaren...
<commandoline> maar ik had 'm wel bijgesloten bij de mail als extra, ik had er nog geen beter voorbeeld voor geschreven. Ik zal er nog een paar bijverzinnen.
<Ronnie> in de math.py staan ook voorbeelden met floats
<Ronnie> ik zou in de eerste les alleen gehele getallen behandelen
<Ronnie> 2**3=8 mag ook (is 2^3)
<commandoline> OK, ik was niet van plan om erbij uit te leggen dat het floats waren, wel om te laten zien dat python dus niet perfect ermee kan rekenen.
<Ronnie> commandoline: dat zou ik pas in de 2e les uitleggen
<Ronnie> de eerste les alleen houden voor 'positieve' python punten
<commandoline> OK, prima. Dan doen we ints :)
<Ronnie> 601 / 10 kun je er wel in zetten
<Ronnie> en dan verwijzen dat je volgende les hierop terug komt
<Ronnie> dan worden mensen getriggerd om volgende les weer terug te komen
<commandoline> ok
<Ronnie> ik zit nog even te denken wat je kunt doen als er nog tijd over is
<Ronnie> je kunt python scripts doen, omdat je daar de 2e les toch op terug wilt komen
<commandoline> Ja, die oefening met raw_input is prima in scriptvorm te gieten.
<Ronnie> idd
<Ronnie> misschien kun je zelfs nog een kleine if/else doen
<Ronnie> >>> antwoord = int(raw_input('Hoeveel is 1+1: '))
<Ronnie> >>> if antwoord == 2:
<Ronnie> >>>     print 'Helemaal Juist'
<Ronnie> >>> else:
<Ronnie> >>>    print 'Helaas, het antwoord was 2'
<Ronnie> je hoeft er niet helemaal op in te gaan wat er gebeurt, daar kunnen ze na de les zelf eens over denken
<Ronnie> maar dat is net hoeveel tijd er over is
<Ronnie> ik zit te denken of je ze een 'opdracht' mee kunt geven na de workshop
<commandoline> het punt is dat als je niks echt uitlegt, dat lastig wordt :P
<Ronnie> ik weet nog niet zeker of ik zaterdag tijd heb, want anders kom ik wel in het chat kanaal zitten om de commentaren van iedereen op te lossen
<commandoline> OK, graag. En bedankt voor het commentaar, ik ga nog even wat sleutelen aan het programma van de eerste les...
<Ronnie> oefening:
<Ronnie> Maak een script die de gebruiker om een nummer als invoer vraagt, en als antwoord het dubbele van de waarde van het getal geeft
<commandoline> hmm, dat zou kunnen :)
<Ronnie> daar zit dan alles (op if/else na) in wat die les behandeld is
<Ronnie> alvast veel succes met de workshop verder
<commandoline> maar dat if/else is sowieso wat lastig zonder uitleg
<Ronnie> idd daarom ook niet in de opdrahct
<commandoline> bedankt, ook voor het commentaar trouwens. :)
<Ronnie> graag gedaan
<Ronnie> mocht je nog vragen hebben, je hebt mijn mail, en meestal ben ik hier ook wel te vinden
<commandoline> ok
<hajour> hai lordnoid
<lordnoid> he hajour
<hajour> ben al 3 en half uur uit bed.maar nog steeds niet helemaal goed wakker
<lordnoid> daar heb ik ook weleens last van
<hajour> nog 1 week dan beginnen de python lessen.ik heb er echt heel erg zin in
<lordnoid> is dit kanaal +m eigenlijk? anders zit ik voor niks te tikken
<hajour> Gotiniens, ^
<Gotiniens> dit kanaal is niet +m
<lordnoid> :P oke
<Gotiniens> de +v is in dit geval enkel om aan te geven wat mwanzo team leden zijn
<lordnoid> ooh oke :)
<hajour> nieuwsgierig vanwaar voor niks tikken als het geen +m is?
<lordnoid> als het wel +m is
<Gotiniens> bij een kanaal dat +m is kunnen enkel mensen die +v hebben of hoger praten
<hajour> a ok
<Gotiniens> de rest kan dan alleen meelezen
<Gotiniens> dit is handig bij meetings die druk bezocht worden enz
<hajour> ok
<hajour> dat wist ik nog niet
<hajour> weer wat geleerd
<hajour> ik denk niet dat ik het hier neer moet zetten maar toch.als het niet hier mag dan maar gewoon zeggen drop ik het wel ergens anders.heeft 1 van jullie wel eens gehoord of het ooit iemand is gelukt een studiebeurs te krijgen die rond de 37 was?
<Gotiniens> als in vanuit de regering?
<hajour> ik heb een mail gekregen voor masterclasses for Organization Development.   van een universiteit zomaar.
<hajour> uitnodiging om les te komen nemen daar
<Gotiniens> hajour, als ik je levensverhaal heb begrepen heb je nog nooit studiefinanciering gekregen van de regering
<hajour> ik heb duidelijk aangeven op elke site dat ik alleen mavo heb
<hajour> klopt
<hajour> maar ik kan geen universiteit betalen
<Gotiniens> dan heb je daar recht op
<Gotiniens> mits het een erkende opleiding is
<Gotiniens> er is alleen een minimum leeftijd namelijk
<Gotiniens> en je hebt recht op 7 jaar stufi
<hajour> ik heb we gehad volgens mij.een half jaar
<hajour> allang terug betaald wat moest worden terugbetaald
<Gotiniens> dan heb je wss nog 6,5 jaar recht op studiefinanciering
<hajour> mmm maar moest na je 27 ste jaar niet worden terug betaald.dus is 7 jaar dan niet de max vraag ik me af
<hajour> 27 jaar bedoel ik XD
<Gotiniens> dat is waarschijnlijk omdat ze zo snel mogelijk dat geld terug willen hebben
<hajour> ik moet zeggen dat ik ook nogal overdonderd ben van het aanbod
<hajour> ik ga het iedergeval verder uitzoeken
<hajour> ik had noit van mde leven vewacht dat ik gevraagd laat staan aangomen zou worden op een universiteit
<hajour> uch nooit/me/verwacht/aangenomen
<hajour> ben helemaal van de rel door di gedoe.moet het allemaal een beetje laten bezinken denk ik
<hajour> di=dit
<hajour> maar bedankt voor het antwoord Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> graag gedaan
<Gotiniens> ik zou trouwens ook vragen of jij mischien verlenging kan krijgen van die maximale 7 jaar
<Gotiniens> voor mensen met handicaps zijn volgens mij aparte regelingen
<hajour> a ok.
<hajour> handig om te weten.
<hajour> en dan te bedenken dat ze ooit zeiden dat ze niet wisten of ik uberhaupt mavo zou halen :D
<hajour> wat medicijnen al niet kunnen veranderen
 * hajour loopt op wolken op het moment.alleen al door het aanbod
<leoquant> hoi lordnoid, en welkom
<lordnoid> he leoquant, bedankt
<hajour> hai leoquant  en JanC
<leoquant> hoi hajour  (en JanC)
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> ha DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe gaat het?
<leoquant> va bien, en jij?
<DooitzedeJong> Goed
<hajour> hai DooitzedeJong
 * hajour hoopt dat iedereen een goed weekend heeft gehad
<hajour> aangezien het weekend bijna voorbij is
 * DooitzedeJong denkt van wel
<leoquant> ツ het weekend loopt nog
<leoquant> hajour, je project gaat erg goed imo
<leoquant> veel devs, veel energie
<hajour> hehe komen er nog meer bij
<hajour> als goed is deze week op zeminst 1 mogelijk 3
 * leoquant vraagt zich af hoe hajour dat fixt
<hajour> geen idee gaat vanzelf
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> (even wust kijken)
<leoquant> nah  tweede...
<hajour> ?
<leoquant> hajour, schaatsen, en inderdaad daar moet je van houden...
<hajour> a ok
<laacque> johanvd, ben je er al?
<laacque> ik wil wel ff notuleren
<Ronnie> is het vandaag meeting?
<laacque> zat mbt de agenda te denken dat als eerste natuurlijk even de notulen en besluiten vd vorige keer ad orde moeten komen
<laacque> om half acht
<Ronnie> oh, helemaal vergeten, krijg vanavond bezoek
<Ronnie> damn
<laacque> ach, hoe triest
<laacque> nou ja, het zij zo
<laacque> voorlopig loopt t hier nog niet storm
<Ronnie> nee, idd
<Ronnie> misschien kan ik er het eerste half uur nog bij zijn, weet niet precies hoelaat ze komen
<laacque> doe dat
<laacque> ik geloof dat johanvd ook een half uur kan
<johanvd> hallo allen
<laacque> juist, het schiet al lekker op
<exalt> Hoi
<laacque> je hebt een half uur he johan?
<laacque> of is dat half uur nog wat op te rekken?
<johanvd> een klein beetje.
<johanvd> ik moet vannacht weer werken, dus vandaar
<laacque> nou ja, het hoeft ook geen uren te duren he
<johanvd> inderdaad
<johanvd> de agenda die hier staat is verder compleet? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-01-09
<laacque> ik zou bij die agenda eerst nog de notulen en besluiten vd vorige keer zetten
<hajour> o/ aanwezig
<johanvd> dat is deze toch? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2010-11-28
<laacque> ja hoor
<laacque> moet wel zeggen dat ik de laatste tijd erg afwezig ben geweest en niet alle ontwikkelingen heb gevolgd
<exalt> laacque, ik ben vanplan de komende release party weer een afterparty bbq te houden kan dat ook hier besproken worden ?
<exalt> of is dat nog tevroeg of niet van toepassing ?
<laacque> haha, dat hoort niet echt bij mwanzo he
<exalt> het begin toch :P
<laacque> ja, de eerste kippenbout dan weer wel
<exalt> ik lees het al: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<exalt> laacque, eigenlijk is het dus een soort ubuntu evangelisatie orgaan ?
<asfyxia> Hallo allemaal ;-)
<exalt> hey !
<laacque> ja, iets missionairs heeft het wel
<exalt> laacque, mijn naam is evan dus ik ben op de juiste plek
<hajour> hai asfyxia :)
<asfyxia> Hellöschen... exalt, je hebt een mooie naam, wou ik toch even kwijt
<exalt> leuk nummer om de laatste komende 4 min door te komen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWNK604df6M&NR=1
<exalt> asfyxia, mijn nick of echte naam ?
<asfyxia> je echte naam
<exalt> dankje :)
<UndiFineD> o/
<exalt> o/ aanwezig
<exalt> ?
<asfyxia> Heb geen muzieklinkjes nodig, hier beukt de trance door de luidsprekers ;-)
<exalt> bouncing!
<johanvd> hier speelt blind guardian
<Gotiniens> asfyxia, trance beuken?
<asfyxia> yup, blijf je lekker wakker van. blind guardian ga ik eens luisteren tzt
<johanvd> is iedereen er? dan gaan we zo beginnen
<exalt> heb vandaag een leuk plaatje van klank en virgin black gedraaid, nu aidio vision
<johanvd> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Jan  9 18:30:31 2011 UTC.  The chair is johanvd. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<johanvd> Bij deze zijn we begonnen :)
<Terminator> wat is dit? XD
<johanvd> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-01-09
<johanvd> is deze agenda compleet?
<r0n__> Goedenavond, ik heb net een punt toegevoegd :-)
<johanvd> dank je r0n__
<laacque> heeft sense nog iets?
<Gotiniens> welk pun r0n__ ?
<r0n__> Het laatste, WVTTK
<sense> laacque: Ik heb er niks  aan toe te voegen. :)
<sense> Het ziet er goed gevuld uit.
<r0n__> Akke, nog van harte.......
<sense> één ding:
<johanvd> #topic "Twee leden uit de Nederlandse LoCo gingen voor Ubuntu membership"
<meetingology> TOPIC: "Twee leden uit de Nederlandse LoCo gingen voor Ubuntu membership"
<sense> Launchpad Answers gaat waarschijnlijk eruit, of wordt verweesd
<johanvd> sense, zullen we dat bij de WVTTK bespreken?
<sense> is goed
<sense> maar meer hoefde ik niet te zeggen
<r0n__> Ubuntu.com wijst daarnaartoe, mensen die niet met ubuntu-nl bekend zijn, krijgen nu geen antwoord (vaak)
<sense> had
<johanvd> dan is het nu tijd om de leden die Ubuntu member geworden zijn te feliciteren :)
<exalt> gefeli
<johanvd> en te bespreken hoe die meeting verlopen is
<johanvd> ik was er zelf ook bij, en vond het mooi om te zien dat er zoveel support was :)
<hajour> weet niet wie dat waren
<laacque> ja, ik vond het een verademing vergeleken bij vroeger
<Ronnie> bezoek is er al, maar zie mijn ervaring op prikbord
<UndiFineD> ik was erbij, maar het is alweer zo lang geleden ...
<laacque> maar hoe vonden de slachtoffers het zelf, is de grote vraag
<johanvd> testcees en Ronnie ?
<laacque> Ronnie heeft nu bezoek
<Ronnie> heb er een zeer positiever ervaring mee, vond het ook totaal niet eng ofzo
<laacque> Ze hebben ook nog iets op het forum geschreven
<Ronnie> kan het iedereen die genoeg heeft bijgedragen aanraden om te doen
<laacque> volgens mij was het wel positief
<johanvd> dit is dus wel voor herhaling vatbaar, alleen moeten er dan nog dingen veranderd of verbeterd worden?
<Ronnie> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2010/12/12/als-je-ubuntu-member-wilt-worden/
<Gotiniens> volgens mij is de procedure die nu gevolgd is gewoon goed
<Gotiniens> heb weinig opmerkingen erop
<Gotiniens> het stelt eigenlijk ook niet zo veel voor, als je maar kan laten zien wat je gedaan hebt
<hajour> ik ben al padawan zoals ze dat daar noemen UndiFineD ook
<laacque> padawan?
<hajour> mentee /leerling
<Gotiniens> komt van de indianen af
<UndiFineD> hajour haalt UBT en Ubuntu member doorelkaar
<RawChid> Goede avond
<asfyxia> Hey Rawchid ;-)
<johanvd> tijd voor puntje 2?
<laacque> UndiFineD, wat bedoel je
<Gotiniens> johanvd, +1
<UndiFineD> laacque: Ubuntu Beginners Team en Ubuntu Membership
<laacque> ok, punt 2?
<johanvd> #topic Bevorderen aanwezigheid op IRC van leden van het team.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Bevorderen aanwezigheid op IRC van leden van het team.
<asfyxia> Mooie retrotaal, en punt 2 is prima ;-)
<laacque> hoeveel mensen zitten er meestal?
<Ronnie> 6-7
<Ronnie> lijkt mij wel genoeg
<laacque> is dat niet genoeg?
<Gotiniens> maar hoeveel zijn er echt aanwezig?
<johanvd> heeft iemand een idee waarom de aanwezigheid niet optimaal is? is dat een tekort aan kennis, mankracht? of vergeet men dat irc ook bestaat?
<Gotiniens> dus als je ze een vraag stelt kunnen ze antwoorden binnen een kwartier?
<UndiFineD> roep me en ik reageer meestal meteen
<Ronnie> maar ik denk 2-3 aanspreekbaar
<Gotiniens> johanvd, leoquant bedoelt echt aanwezigheid als in er zijn
<asfyxia> Als ik een idee mag opperen: als ik m'n pc opstart, start ik doorgaans ook IRC op. Alleen kijk ik daar niet de hele tijd ;-)
<StefandeVries> ik ben van plan wat meer te gaan buurten hier.
<Ronnie> ik heb nog niet gezien dan er ooit helemaal niet op een vrag gereageerd word
<Gotiniens> asfyxia, stel dan igg een highlite in op je naam, dan krijg je een visuele waarschuwing als je naam wordt genoemd
<hajour> ik ben vrij vaak hier.ik weet alleen niet altijd het antwoord ben zelf ook nog dingen aan het leren
<johanvd> is het een idee om in het topic te zetten dat nieuwe gebruikers anderen kunnen highlighten?
<Gotiniens> in het topic lijkt het me niet handig
<asfyxia> Gotiniens, dat zie ik als m'n naam wordt genoemd ;-)
<Gotiniens> maar het is wel een onderwerp in de aankomende IRC workshop
<Cugel> Vroeger waren teamleden er permanent.
<UndiFineD> het lijkt me handiger dat men zelf highlight op bepaalde sleutel onderwerpen
<johanvd> ik reageer een stuk sneller als iemand mijn naam noemt... ik kan niet continu het kanaal in de gaten houden
<exalt> kan er geen irc bot komen waar je je als teamlid kan aanmelden als aanwezig, wanneer je hulp zoek raadpleeg je eerst de bot
<StefandeVries> Misschien een speciale woordcombinatie als er iemand in 'nood' verkeert, die bij helpers gehighlight wordt
<hajour> heb 24 uur normaal gesproken chat aanstaan van ubuntu
<Cugel> Vroeger was er een bot, toch?
<johanvd> er wordt nu weer aan een bot gewerkt die antwoord kan geven op vaste topics
<johanvd> zelfde idee als ubottu in de andere ubuntu-kanalen
<UndiFineD> nou kan iedereen wel vinden dat zijn/haar ding een noodgeval is
<johanvd> misschien dat die aangepast kan worden naar het idee van StefandeVries ?
<johanvd> dat lijkt mij namelijk wel handig
<hajour> mee eens
<StefandeVries> #hulpvraag oid
<UndiFineD> +0
<Gotiniens> in IRC is er al een mogelijkheid om je op afwezig te zetten
<johanvd> of het idee van exalt, dat teamleden zich "aanmelden" bij de bot als ze aanwezig zijn
<exalt> #helpikkomernietmeeruit
<laacque> wie kan/moet zoiets doen?
<RawChid> Wat is het probleem eigenlijk nu?
<johanvd> RawChid, dat er vaak maar weinig mensen actief zijn in het kanaal
<johanvd> en dan vooral weinig teamleden
<RawChid> Oke, en met een bot komen er meer? :P
<exalt> laacque, johanvd ik kan het zelf niet maar met zo'n bot is een soort van voicemail idee zelfs mogenlijk
<exalt> ben je er niet laat dan een bericht achter
<johanvd> een bot kan helpen om de aandacht van de teamleden op het kanaal te vestigen als hun aandacht gewenst is?
<StefandeVries> niet alleen van teamleden, vind ik
<Cugel> Een bot lijkt me een ander onderwerp dan de aanwezigheid van het team.
<hajour> zodra ik het zie reageer ik altijd wel.en als ik geen antwoord weet roep ik iemand die het mogelijk wel weet
<exalt> klopt
<RawChid> Wat Cugel zegt
<Cugel> Nieuwkomers zien nu niet wie de mods/ops/teamleden zijn. Wellicht kan een bot daarvoor zorgen?
<laacque> maar eigenlijk zou het team dus iets groter moeten worden?
<RawChid> De vaste gasten hier hebben +v
<UndiFineD> beide lijkt me waar
<exalt> welkom niekie
<niekie> Hallo exalt :)
<johanvd> laacque, dat lijkt me punt 1, het tweede is dat die mensen gewoon vaker in het kanaal moeten zijn :)
<hajour> alleen ben ik meestal s avonds en snachts aanwezig vanwege mijn werk in mijn speechcontrol team
<RawChid> Dus daar kunnen ze het aan zien. Misschien kunnen we nog ergens duidelijker maken dat +v mensen gepingd (hilight) mogen worden.
<RawChid> Iedereen standaard IRC opstarten en af en toe een kijkje nemen. Verder vind ik het prima gaan zo.
<hajour> mogen mij altijd pingen.maak er tijd voor
<StefandeVries> +1 hajour
<UndiFineD> +1
<johanvd> dit punt afsluiten met de oproep aan iedereen om eens wat vaker hier te kijken? dan kunnen we bij de volgende vergadering kijken hoe het dan loopt en evt. nadenken over hulpmiddelen als een bot
<RawChid> Eens
<laacque> Maar wie doet wat concreet?
<hajour> UndiFineD, is bezig met de vertalingen voor een bot maar zou hulp wel waarderen
<exalt> ik ken het nu pas voor het eerst. weet niet wat dit allemaal precies is maar ik heb dit kanaal in favorieten. eens kijken of ik wat bij kan dragen
<laacque> je kunt ook mensen die bv vaak op ubuntu-nl zitten vragen om hier ook te gaan zitten
<johanvd> goed idee
<laacque> ik weet alleen niet zo goed wie daar altijd zitten
<laacque> iemand moet dat dus ff doen
<exalt> veel mensen die nu hier ook zitten
<johanvd> misschien dat exalt of een van de anderen die taak dan op zich wil nemen?
<UndiFineD> $bottime nl
<uat> 2011-01-09 18:56:52 UTC
<johanvd> even de mensen in ubuntu-nl lastigvallen met de vraag of ze ook hier willen kijken
<laacque> 9is dat goed exalt?
<hajour> dat is de bot
<exalt> johanvd, dat ik mensen uit ubuntu-nl-offtopic trommel ?
<exalt> is goed
<laacque> gooi je charmes in de strijd
<johanvd> exalt, prima :)
<johanvd> volgende:
<johanvd> #topic Definitief invullen workshop data wanneer mogelijk, en degenen die de leiding hebben per sessie.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Definitief invullen workshop data wanneer mogelijk, en degenen die de leiding hebben per sessie.
<johanvd> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<RawChid> Misschien kan Ronnie of Cees hieriets over zeggen? (ik zie bij hun namen nog geen datum)
<Gotiniens> ik ben gevraagd om te helpen met de IRC workshop, en ik wil best de inhoud helpen, maar de workshop zelf is in de week van mijn afstuderen, ik weet niet of ik dan wel tijd heb of er met mijn gedachten bij kan zijn :P
<johanvd> de eerste 2 workshops lijken al een datum te hebben, en iemand die de workshop gaat geven
<UndiFineD> aanstaande zaterdag python
<Ronnie> nog geen datum hier
<UndiFineD> 15-01-11: 19.30
<Ronnie> zal er binnenkort eebs naar kijken
<johanvd> heb je hulp nodig daarbij?
<hajour> zijn er ook mensen die eventueel les kunnen geven in c++ programeren ?
<StefandeVries> hajour: SeySayux wellicht?
<hajour> word ook veel gevraagd namelijk
<VvdBergh86> ik ben totaal ongeschikt als docent
<Oer> :-)
<sultan> hoi
<DooitzedeJong> hoi
<hajour> hai sultan :)
<VincentLaborant> hoi
<UndiFineD> ik haal sultan en sultan2 altijd doorelkaar
<sultan> exalt, vroeg of ik even langs kwan, vandaar
<DooitzedeJong> Is commandoline er ook?
<johanvd> omdat een aantal workshop-"docenten" er niet zijn, zullen we dan dit onderwerp doorschuiven naar de volgende vergadering? De exacte data bespreken moeten we dan een keer los daarvan doen denk ik
<DooitzedeJong> sry dat ik stoor
<sultan> ik ben weer pleitos, heb nu bezoek
<Ronnie> ik heb commanline vanmiddag nog feedaback gegeven
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> wordt een geode workshiop
<laacque> ok, de workshops dus
<DooitzedeJong> Waneer zijn jullie begonnen met de meeting?
<StefandeVries> 19:30
<johanvd> leoquant, cees en commandoline zijn er niet, dus ik denk dat dit beter van de week een keer besproken kan worden buiten de vergadering om
<johanvd> volgende
<johanvd> #topic Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking bevorderen. Ideeen?.Brainstormen, niet uitwerken!
<meetingology> TOPIC: Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking bevorderen. Ideeen?.Brainstormen, niet uitwerken!
<johanvd> brand maar los :)
<hajour> ik kan een paar leerlingen in mijn team nemen
<hajour> al eerder gezegd
<hajour> ik heb al 2 of 3 leerlingen van verschillende nationaliteiten in het team zitten
<laacque> Welk team hajour ?
<UndiFineD> het hangt ook van de leerlingen af, ik bedoel, ik heb voorgeteld om net als bij UBT naast de klassen iedereen een mentor aan te wijzen en die te begeleiden bij hun zoektocht
<hajour> speechcontrol team
<johanvd> bestaat er eigenlijk al een Nederlands schema over hoe je bij kan dragen aan Ubuntu? Dus waar de meeste internationale teams op staan en wat ze doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Wat houdt dat in
<johanvd> ik denk dat het voor veel mensen al een hoop scheelt als ze weten waar het werk gedaan wordt en hoe. Dan kunnen ze makkelijker bepalen of ze mee willen helpen en waar
<RawChid> johanvd: ja, ik zoek ff de link
<hajour> bij motu team willen ze ook wel graag nieuwe leerlingen aannemen
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InternationaleGemeenschap/Home
<hajour> en bij wiki
<Gotiniens> volgens mij zijn er heel wat nederlanders die enkel in de internationale community vertoefen en daar allerlei taken uitvoeren, mischien wat van die mensen opsporen en contact mee opnemen?
<laacque> Eigenlijk zou je die wiki regelmatig onder de aandacht moeten brengen
<DooitzedeJong> ik chat nu op mijn pda en kan dus niet erg goed mee praten
<hajour> https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrolteam
<laacque> of bv iemand die iets internationaals doet voorstellen op de planet
<DooitzedeJong> Ik denk dat we een standaard vissie moeten hebben
<hajour> via launchpad komt de mail vanzelf bij mij.en mag in het nederlands geen probleem
<johanvd> het idee van Gotiniens spreekt mij wel aan. misschien dat die mensen eens in het Nederlands willen uitleggen wat ze doen en hoe de Nederlandstalige community mee kan helpen
<laacque> yep, laten ze zich voortsellen
<laacque> een stukje op de planet misschien?
<hajour> is goed als het exstra word nagekeken op taal fouten wil ik er best over schrijven daar
<Gotiniens> een soort ubuntero van de maand
<Ronnie> gotiniens+1
<RawChid> Of maak zo'n persoon gewoon een keer Ubuntero van de maand ;)
<laacque> ik zou het systematisch doen
<johanvd> een stukje op de planet zou kunnen, maar een workshop op IRC lijkt me ook wel wat
<laacque> bv 1 x per maand en dan onderaan iets van: wil je ook meedoen? kijk dan...
<Gotiniens> RawChid, het probleem is dat de Ubuntero van de maand zelf de volgende kiest, daardoor blijft het een beetje in de zelfde kliek "hangen"
<laacque> en en
<DooitzedeJong> ik ga, ik lees de log wel
<hajour> tot  later DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Als julie het erg vinden
<laacque> wie heeft er zicht op welke mensen iets doen?
<Gotiniens> laacque, ik denk: hajour UndiFineD sense
<UndiFineD> ojee :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie doet webdesign
<johanvd> wat denken de vaste bezoekers van #ubuntu-nl en #ubuntu-nl-offtopic eigenlijk over werken in de internationale community?
<Gotiniens> sorry verder ken ik geen mensen die echt in de internationale community actief zijn
<hajour> is meer dat ik vrij makkelijk te weten kom als er iets nodig is
<johanvd> hoe vaak komt dit ter sprake in die kanalen?
<Gotiniens> ow JanC zou dat ook wel weten
<UndiFineD> Gotiniens: nou ik ken er wel een paar
<DooitzedeJong> Ja ik ben redlijk actief
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: ik af en toe in het loco team
<Ronnie> steeds meer eigenlijk
<sense> Het is inderdaad goed om vaak te noemen wat er te doen is. Ik wil best zelf eens wat vaker op mij weblog aandacht besteden aan plekken in de gemeenschap waar iets moet gebeuren. Als er iets is, dan kan men mij daar altijd over mailen/pingen.
<Oer> de Python-klas word aardig vol ;-)
<DooitzedeJong> Tot Typens
<laacque> ik vind de vorm a la ubuntero vd maand wel goed, maar dan moet iemand die redelijk goed op de hoogte is de zaak aansturen
<hajour> ik denk dat het ook handig is om het in de chat ook ter sprake te brengen ubuntu-nl offtopic bijv. een heel aantal mensen lesen vaak het forum niet heb ik gemerkt
<hajour> lezen bedoel ik
<Gotiniens> hajour, klopt het forum en IRC zijn 2 totaal verschillende groepen met weinig overlap
<Gotiniens> ik zit al een tijd te broeden op een idee om dat verschil kleiner te maken
<sense> Planet Ubuntu NL mag best wel eens wat meer aandacht krijgen, dat is nu juist een neutrale plek die als een soort waterpomp kan fungeren.
<Gotiniens> maar echt iets leuks komt er niet uit
<UndiFineD> Gotiniens: het beste is dat door een bot
<JanC> er zijn nog mensen die soms in de -nl kanalen zitten (zaten?) en die internationaal actief zijn, zoals vb. Jelmer
<hajour> maar er is genoeg animo als het meer bekend word om actief mee te doen
<johanvd> laten we dit afsluiten en verder met de volgende:
<johanvd> #topic Mogelijk toevoegen leden aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Mogelijk toevoegen leden aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.
<laacque> maar wat zijn de concrete beslissingen en wie doet wat?
<johanvd> laacque, dit was een brainstorm, de komende tijd zullen de ideeën verder uitgewerkt moeten worden
<laacque> ok
<johanvd> ik heb dit punt zelf niet zo gevolgd, maar het lijkt me goed als er meer teamleden bij mwanzo komen
<johanvd> zijn er mensen die mee willen doen in het team?
<r0n__> Ach, nu ik geen moderator meer ben .............
<hajour> ben al bij het team :P
<laacque> Cugel ?
<laacque> en jij dan exalt ? of doe je al iets?
<exalt> laacque, ik had even een netwerk dip
<laacque> maar wat denk je ervan?
<exalt> vanaf <johanvd> heb je hulp nodig daarbij? heb ik alles gemst. kzal even bijlezen
<exalt> ja ik wil opzich wel mee doen, maar ik wacht nog even a
<exalt> f
<exalt> wat is het precies hoe werkt t
<exalt> volgende vergadering hoor je meer :)
<johanvd> kom in ieder geval vaker langs in dit kanaal, dan wordt het vanzelf duidelijk :)
<exalt> t staat bij mijn xchat freenode favs
<johanvd> en kijk natuurlijk eens hier: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<exalt> was dr al
<exalt> alleen irc was weg
<exalt> inet was er nog
<laacque> of moeten we proeflidmaatschap invoeren
<johanvd> zijn er naast r0n__ nog meer vrijwilligers voor lidmaatschap?
 * UndiFineD is ook al lid
<hajour> ik heb laatst iemand hierheen gestuurd vanuit ubuntu-beginners  die moeite had met engels. dat mogen we ook niet vergeten de taalbarriere niet iedereen kan engels spreken/schrijven
<hajour> ben al lid hier
<laacque> ok, voorlopig alleen ron en exalt houdt het in beraad
<hajour> is er een mogelijkheid voor mensen dus een vrijwilliger die eventueel engelse les zou kunnen geven
<laacque> tjonge, dat valt niet mee he
<StefandeVries> m'n Engels is goed, maar ik ben geen ideale docent
<exalt> Same here
<johanvd> misschien dat iemand op dat moment zou kunnen helpen met vertalen? als een soort tolk?
<laacque> dat zou op zich mooi zijn
<exalt> every one could five a knock on my door for some languistic knowledge , zitten hier nog spelfouten in :P
<hajour> mijne is redelijk met spellings control maar ook ik heb nog extra les om het te verbeteren
<JanC> mensen die niet goed engels kennen kunnen ook altijd in #ubuntu-nl terecht natuurlijk
<exalt> five 0-^
<StefandeVries> Ik ben tweetalig opgevoed, vertalen zou ik kunnen, maar ik ben te actief bij andere Linuxgroepen hiervoor. Maar als uiterste reserve wellicht
<exalt> en iedereen is ook welkom in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic een gezellige boel vaak en voor engels kan je dr ook trecht
<laacque> ja, JanC  maar bv voor ubuntu-women moet je echt wel engels kunnen
<hajour> mmm tja maar het doel was toch integreren?
<laacque> maar ja, daar zit jij ook al
<johanvd> ik weet verder niet wat de procedure is om nieuwe leden aan te nemen binnen het team. zullen we nu stemmen over r0n__ of moet dit door naar een andere keer?
<JanC> laacque: klopt, dan kunnen we natuurlijk helpen vertalen als het nodig is
<laacque> maar ze moeten wel weten dat jij dat eventueel daar kunt doen
<JanC> voor vertalingen daar (en in andere kanalen waar ik zit) mogen mensen mij altijd pingen
<hajour> wie engels leert kan uiteindelijk zelf comuniceren zonder tolk
<StefandeVries> JanC +1
<laacque> Volgens mij kunnen we nu rustig ron erin stemmen, of niet natuurlijk
<UndiFineD> r0n__: waarom doe je geen moderator meer ?
<hajour> stemmen voor r0n__  in het team te nemen toch?
<exalt> kan je nu ook vragen stelling die niet in de vergadering paste ?
<laacque> yep
<r0n__> ls mod moet je dagelijks vaak aanwezig zijn, dat was een te zware last.
<hajour> +1
<laacque> eerst ff stemmen?
<johanvd> zullen we gaan stemmen? alleen de mensen die al lid zijn stemmen aub, dus als je een +v hebt
<exalt> ok +1 al ben ik geen lid :D
<Ronnie> +11
<johanvd> #vote r0n__ in het team?
<laacque> +1
<meetingology> Please vote on: r0n__ in het team?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<meetingology> +1 received from laacque
<UndiFineD> r0n__: waarom doe je geen moderator meer ?
<johanvd> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanvd
<hajour> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from hajour
<UndiFineD> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from UndiFineD
<Ronnie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Ronnie
<r0n__> Als mod moet je dagelijks vaak aanwezig zijn, dat was een te zware last.
<johanvd> iedereen gestemd?
<laacque> jij nog niet
<UndiFineD> ok r0n__ , duidelijk :)
<johanvd> jawel :)
<laacque> toch wel
<johanvd> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: r0n__ in het team?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<hajour> asfyxia,  nog niet dacht ik
<johanvd> met 5 voor en 0 tegen lijkt het me duidelijk: welkom r0n__  :)
<hajour> welkom r0n__ :)
<r0n__> Dank je Johan, fijn dat ik dan mensen kan helpen.
<johanvd> #topic WVTTK https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<meetingology> TOPIC: WVTTK https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<johanvd> iemand nog iets voor de WVTTK?
<r0n__> Mensen die in het Nederlands een vraag stellen, krijgen vaak geen antwoord.
<Ronnie> sense?
<r0n__> Misschien een goed idee, om deze mensen naar IRC / Forum / Ubuntu-nl te verwijzen ?
<Ronnie> of was die niet van jou
<sense> Launchpad Answers wordt volgens mij niet echt meer onderhouden door Canonical.
<laacque> dan kunnen ze dat maar beter aangeven
<sense> We hopen dat in dit jaar StackExchange AksUbuntu zal voorzien van lokalisatiemogelijkheden, zodat we gebruik kunnen maken van een soort nl.askubuntu.com
<Ronnie> sense hoe zit het met Q&A site?
<sense> Maar ik heb al een tijdje daar niks meer over gehoord.
<r0n__> De website van ubuntu.copm wijst daar (nog) wel heen !
<Ronnie> sense kun je er nog achteraan gaan?
<sense> Ronnie: Ik zou eens kunnen vragen of Jorge al weer iets heeft gehoord van hen, maar het zou kunnen dat ze er al mee bezig zijn, maar het nog niet aan hebben gekondigd.
<johanvd> ik moet over enkele minuten weg om te werken... kan iemand de laatste minuten van de vergadering overnemen als voorzitter?
<UndiFineD> rond maar af
<r0n__> zijn we niet klaar ?
<laacque> Spreken we af dat Ssense de zaak nog ff gaat bekijken?
<hajour> mogelijke bespreekpunten voor volgende meeting misschien handig
<sense> Ik wil er best wel eens naar vragen, maar als het er komt, dan duurt het nog wel een paar maanden voordat het echt goed werkt, denk ik.
<laacque> komt wel uit het verslag voort
<hajour> ok
<laacque> dan horen we de volgende keer van sense
<sense> is goed
<johanvd> zijn er verder nog punten voor de WVTTK?
<laacque> nope?
<hajour> lijst van van mensen wie kan wat voor het leerlingen te leren
<laacque> dan zijn we klaar
<laacque> handig ja
<hajour> mag volgende keer ook
<hajour> dropte het even
<laacque> goed plan trouwens
<laacque> doorschuiven maar?
<hajour> ik  vind het prima
<UndiFineD> en ook dit lijkt me een goed punt voor een mentor om dat te bepalen
<johanvd> dan wil ik bij deze de vergadering afsluiten. Bedankt iedereen!
<johanvd> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Jan  9 19:45:35 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-01-09-18.30.moin.txt
<hajour> ok johanvd  werkze
<UndiFineD> werkse johanvd
<laacque> Prima, ik maak binnen een paar dagen het verslag.
<johanvd> bedankt, ik hoop dat ik nog op tijd ga komen :)
<johanvd> tot later
<laacque> Tot de volgende keer
<exalt> dag
<r0n__> Doei
<laacque> johanvd, doeg
<hajour> o/
<r0n__> Toen was het rustig ...........
<hajour> zo mijn taak is als ik het goed begrijp een stukje schrijven over wat  ik doe op ubuntu beginners en hier ook neem ik aan en in mijn team
<hajour> in de gaten houden hier deed ik al zoveel mogelijk
<r0n__> En ik heb hier (nog) geen taak, maar wat niet is kan/zal nog komen.
<hajour> was even in het kort ^
<hajour> heb wel iemand nodig om te controleren op spelling wat ik schrijf
<r0n__> ik ga mijn laptop nu resetten, kijken of ik na een reboot automatisch hier terecht kom met Konversation.
<hajour> ok tot later r0n__
<StefandeVries> hajour: zal ik dat doen voor je?
<exalt> leuk idee voor meer bekendheid is wanneer iemand tot ubuntero van de maand gekozen wordt, en vervolgend een ander teamlid uit mwanzo aanwijst en zo igg een half jaar doorgaan :P
<r0n__> Wanneer het Nederlands is, wil ik het best controleren, Engels kan een probleem worden, ik ken alleen technisch-Engels.
<r0n__> Zo, het werkt ....
<hajour> graag StefandeVries
<hajour> ik heb dislectie
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Zal ik je privé even m'n e-mail geven?
<hajour> is goed
<StefandeVries> done
<exalt> ok mannen en vrouwen, ik ben afwezig
<trijntje_netbook> wat valt hier te beleven?
<exalt> nu ben je telaat trijntje_netbook
<exalt> nouja telaat
<exalt> de vergadering is over
<trijntje_netbook> :'(
<exalt> drukte is weg
<trijntje_netbook> ow, ja, ik moet echt het forum beter lezen, alles gaat langs me heen..
<hajour> hehe kan gebeuren toch trijntje_netbook
<UndiFineD> ja dat heb je in de trein
<trijntje_netbook> dat kan ik mooi als goed voornemen gebruiken
<hajour> :P
<ChrisDruif> Hallo allemaal :)
<ChrisDruif> Ik hoor net van hajour dat jullie op zoek zijn naar mensen die hun weg een beetje kunnen vinden op IRC, Wiki en Launchpad?
<Gotiniens> onderhandere ja
<hajour> hehe jij bent snel
<ChrisDruif> Tuurlijk, ik ben toch een beetje handig met IRC? ;)
<hajour> ik was nog even aan het reageren op iemand
<Gotiniens> ik neem aan dat als je hajour kent je ook je weg weet in de internationale community?
<ChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Ik ben in de internationale communitie begonnen :)
<ChrisDruif> Langzaamaan probeer ik ook in de Nederlandse een beetje bekend te raken :)P
<hajour> ChrisDruif, programmeur in mijn team.helpt best vaal op ubuntu-beginners weet ook al aardig ze weg op IRC en weet hoe een wiki te maken en launchpad corrigeer mre maar als ik het niet goed zeg
<hajour> vaak bedoel ik
<ChrisDruif> Ach, je kan het allemaal lezen op me wiki eigenlijk. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrisDruif
<hajour> tevens mijn wiskunde leraar
<hajour> btw wanneer is mijn volgende les :P
<hajour> XD
<ChrisDruif> Niet wiskunde-leraar....ik hielp je daarmee als je vragen had :)
<hajour> ik loop aardig achter bij me jongste dochter .haal ik waarschijnlijk toch nooit in .dat is 10 jaar en leert nu al Pythagoras
<hajour> nieuwe site met nieuwe dingen erop om te leren XD
<ChrisDruif> Ach, wat leuk...stelling van Pythagoras :)
<Gotiniens> hajour, duik je toch de boeken in van je dochter!
<hajour> ze leert het niet uit boeken maar van UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> stapje voor stapje zoals ik van mn oude wiskunde leeraar kreeg
<hajour> ChrisDruif, is het goed als ik je pm?
<ChrisDruif> Altijd als ik online ben hajour :)
<hajour> ok vraag het toch altijd even gewoonte
<ChrisDruif> Geeft niet :)
<ChrisDruif> AlanBell: Ben jij Nederlands?
<Ronnie> no he isn't, he added the bot in this channel i guessed
<ChrisDruif> Owkay :) Ik dacht al dat ik hem op andere kanalen had gezien en dat hij Engels was...
<Ronnie> ja, hij zit in erg veel kanalen
<ChrisDruif> Is ook een UBT mentor :P
<Ronnie> ChrisDruif: met welke internationale dingen ben jij eigenlijk bezig?
<ChrisDruif> Ow, kzit o.a. op heleboel IRC's :P #ubuntu-beginners #ubuntu-beginners-team ##speechcontrol #lubuntu #lubuntu-offtopic....een na laatste niet al te vaak....moet ik maar eens op autojoin zetten :P
<Ronnie> ben je moderator bij sommige van die channels?
<ChrisDruif> Nee, ben er net begonnen...maar probeer wel mensen op hun gedrag te wijzen indien nodig...verwijzen naar offtopic kanelen enzo...
<ChrisDruif> Waarom vroeg je dat eigenlijk Ronnie? :)
<ChrisDruif> Btw, kheb al een wiki opgezet als je die wil lezen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrisDruif
<Ronnie> ik was benieuwd wat iedereen zoal doet, vooral NL'ers die veel internationaal zitten
<ChrisDruif> Dit zal je niet leuk vinden, maar de Nederlandse Community stond me niet echt aan....had een bepaalde attitude die ik (toendertijd) niet tegen kon. Ben toen een poosje weggeweest (was volgens mij rond 7.10 of 8.04 volgens mij) en kwam eind 9.04 begin 9.10 weer terug bij Ubuntu. Heb mezelf "gedwongen" om te werken met Ubuntu en veel uit te zoeken en m'n eigen weg te vinden.
<Ronnie> Dat hoor ik wel van meerdere personen, dat de NL comminity niet geweldig is
<Ronnie> zelf begin ik nu steeds meer int te werken, en het bevalt me uitstekend
<hajour> ik zit op ##speechcontrol #lubuntu #lubuntu-offtopic #lubuntu-accessibility #ubuntu-beginners #ubuntu-beginners-team #ubuntu-beginners-accessibility #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ##ProCogX ##devil
<ChrisDruif> Ik krijg/heb een beetje het gevoel dat de NL community zich niet erg aan de CoC houdt of überhaupt een CoC heeft?
<hajour> ik leid het team ik leer want ik ben ook leerling ik probeer te helpen wat in mijn mogelijkheden ligt ben opp in devil als beginners accessibility echt gaat beginnen is de bedoeling dat ik daar mensen ga leren wat accessibility is en waar op te letten om programma s en site s accessible te maken
<hajour> verder geef ik adviezen voor accessibility aan firefox chromium ubuntu enz
<ChrisDruif> Opp in devil?
<hajour> yep
<hajour> sinds kort
<hajour> dat was zo kort mogelijk gehouden XD
<ChrisDruif> :P
<ChrisDruif> Een bot als DragonEyes ofzo zou handig zijn :P
<hajour> ja ach daar staat altijd het gebruikelijke dat ik padawan ben en dat ik veel doe voor accessibility en da ze niet mogen vergeten me poems te lezen .phillw heeft dat erin gezet :P
<ChrisDruif> :P
<ChrisDruif> Kan je zelf veranderen :P
<hajour> o ja en dat hij trots is dat ik ze padawan ben
<ChrisDruif> Khad me eigen gemaakt :P
<hajour> phillw ze bot
<ChrisDruif> Gewoon met de ;add commando :P
<ChrisDruif> Ze bot?
<hajour> ach laat maar jo hij zegt al vaak genoeg dat normaal de padawan hard werkt en niet andersom :P
<hajour> zijn sorry
<ChrisDruif> :P
<ChrisDruif> Slav...euh Padawans moeten inderdaad hard werken O:-)
<hajour> ik niet ik laat weken volgens phillw :P
<hajour> weken is werken
<hajour> niet expres soms frustrerend als andere het al hebben gedaan
<ChrisDruif> Wat gedaan hebben?
<hajour> dus ben ik maar wat meer dingen gaan doen op ubuntu en ubuntu-mwanzo
<ChrisDruif> Ronnie: Heeft Ubuntu NL wel een CoC?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-02
<leoquant> de aller beste wensen nog folks
<Oer> insgelijks, leoquant
<StefandeVries> Van 'tzelfde leoquant :)
<Snicksie> gelukkig nieuwjaar inderdaad leoquant :)
<StefandeVries> Nog goede voornemens, leoquant?
<commandoline> hetzelfde leoquant! :)
 * Snicksie doet niet aan goede voornemens :)
<Snicksie> de meeste goede voornemens gaan al na een paar dagen verloren
<StefandeVries> Jou vroeg ik ook niks. :P
<Snicksie> nee, klopt ;)
<Oer> teveel goede voornemens verstoord het evenwicht.
<StefandeVries> Da's een
<CasW> Gheh
<CasW> Toch onhandig, zo'n enige op die dan afk is...
<StefandeVries> JanC.
<StefandeVries> Dorie.
<CasW> Jep.
<StefandeVries> Als MwanzoBot er nou ops had, was 't opgelost.
<CasW> Tsja.
<StefandeVries> Ga ik eens aanvragen bij een meeting
<CasW> Reken maar alvast op mijn stem. Als ik de macht heb om te mogen stemmen.
<Gotiniens> en wie heeft dan de rechten om die bot te laten bannen/kicken?
<StefandeVries> De botops.
<StefandeVries> Ik, leoquant en JanC.
<StefandeVries> En als we bijv. CasW nog toevoegen is er bijna altijd wel iemand aanwezig
<CasW> Yeah, macht! :D
<StefandeVries> Nou, daar gaat het natuurlijk niet om.
<StefandeVries> Dit is gewoon, nou ja
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> ikhebeenvraag heeft hier een een +q flag, gelukkig
<sorry2012> hallo mensen
<sorry2012> mijn exuses voor mijn gedrag ney
<sorry2012> net
<sorry2012> echt mijn oprechte excuses ,ik ben ikhebeenvrag
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-03
<StefandeVries> Hee Beanow
<Beanow> Hallo
<CasW> Welkom, Beanow
<StefandeVries> Dit kanaal is bedoeld voor mensen die willen bijdragen aan Ubuntu (NL).
<StefandeVries> Dat kan door vertalen, programmeren, hulp, artwork maken en nog vele andere opties.
<Beanow> Ik zie het. Nou wat betreft wat ik kan is het een beetje van alles. Ben alleen nog niet erg in-depth ervaren.
<Beanow> Informatica afgestudeerd dus programeren lukt me wel, maar dat ik bijv nou voldoende hardware kennis heb om patches te maken voor een display driver omdat mijn HDMI het niet doet... mmmnee nog niet.
<StefandeVries> Wat dacht je zelf te kunnen maken?
<commandoline> nou, dat programmeren is vrij breed gesteld
<commandoline> ook bugs reporten en 'triagen' (info verzamelen zodat ze simpel te reproduceren zijn) kan bijvoorbeeld
<Beanow> Nouja ik denk zelf dat het handig is om triviale bug fixes te proberen eerst.
<Beanow> En reports idd
<commandoline> volgens mij was daar een speciaal internationaal subproject voor
<commandoline> 100 papercuts ofzo
<commandoline> even zoeken
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<Beanow> Ja ik meende eerder papercut events te zien. Dat klinkt wel leuk.
<Beanow> En dingen als de taskbar integratie projecten, niet extreem ingewikkeld.
<StefandeVries> En toch veelgevraagd en nuttig
<Beanow> Daarom
<Beanow> Uiteindelijk is mijn insteek dat ik (demonstratief) linux wil gebruiken en ik kom toch wel grote en kleine problemen tegen.
<Beanow> Zoals optimus
<Beanow> En de beperkte config mogelijkheden van geluid out of the box.
<Beanow> Maar ook dat eigenlijk alle gmail integratie programmatjes in het software center te wensen over laten :P
<CasW> Gmail integratie, wat bedoel je daar precies mee? Gewoon instellen in Thunderbird / Evolution? :P
<Beanow> Nee, notifications en doorverwijzen naar gmail in de browser.
<Beanow> Heb er nu eentje die dat doet, maar de popupjes bijv niet via de fancy unity notifications doet.
<Beanow> Gewoon een popup pontificaal in het midden van het scherm met 3 knoppen.
<commandoline> Vrijwel alle programma's in het softwarecentrum komen van losse projecten die ook voor andere linuxdistributies worden gebruikt. Als je daar wat aan wilt verbeteren, kun je dus het beste terecht bij die projecten.
<Beanow> Dat of een fork voor een ubuntu specifieke versie.
<Beanow> Als het UI dingetjes zijn
<commandoline> nou, vooral voor standaard voogeinstalleerde dingen
<commandoline> ik denk dat dat gmailprogrammatje gewoon een los 'upstream' project is.
<commandoline> (welke is het?)
<Beanow> http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/
<Beanow> Maar heb eerder de overige geprobeerd in software center.
<commandoline> nou, ze hebben een bug tracker op launchpad
<commandoline> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mail-notification
<commandoline> dus je zou een 'wishlist' bug aan kunnen maken met die nieuwe functie daarin beschreven.
<commandoline> en dan kun je vervolgens aanbieden om het ook daadwerkelijk te implementeren
<Beanow> Ok.
<Beanow> Is het trouwens gebruikelijk om een bug aan te maken voor iets wat je zelf aanbied te implementeren?
<commandoline> lijkt me geen probleem, eigenlijk.
<Snicksie> commandoline, wanneer is jouw membership bijeenkomst op irc? :p
<StefandeVries> Vanavond
<commandoline> 9 uur vanavond, dacht ik
<Snicksie> alleja, je begrijpt wat ik bedoel :p
<StefandeVries> 21:00
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<commandoline> :P
<Snicksie> awel, succes :)
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<Beanow> Geen probleem, maar vroeg me af of het van je verwacht wordt.
<StefandeVries> in #ubuntu-meeting hè?
<commandoline> Beanow: nou, het kan zijn dat dit project zegt 'nee, dit willen wij niet, ligt niet binnen onze doelen'
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ja
<Snicksie> bwah, beter teveel gedaan dan te weinig lijkt me ;)
<commandoline> Beanow: maar dat heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt, het is alleen wel beleefd om op die manier te overleggen. En misschien is er al wat werk aan gedaan en dat kan je dan via zo'n bug report te horen krijgen :)
<Snicksie> en als ze zeggen van: we willen niet zelf dit implementeren, maar we zijn bereid om een andere optie (namelijk door een handmatig commando te geven waar wij parameters invullen) te nemen ;)
<Snicksie> ik weet niet als je notify-send kent, Beanow ?
<Snicksie> ik denk at je zo'n notifications wilt? :p
<Snicksie> *dat
<Beanow> Nee kende ik nog niet
<commandoline> hmm, dat is waarschijnlijk de simpelste implementatie, ja :P
<Beanow> Ah ja, werkt leuk
<Snicksie> klopt, maar mss ook wel de meest brede implementatie :)
<Beanow> Hoe dan ook, ik ben benieuwd hoe de community in NL er een beetje uit ziet.
<Beanow> Ik zie meetings, wat moet ik me daar vooral bij voorstellen?
<commandoline> ah, op http://loco.ubuntu.com ?
<commandoline> nou, Ubuntu NL bestaat uit verschillende teams
<commandoline> bijv. het vertaalteam, het documentatieteam, het serverbeheerteam, het mwanzoteam, etc.
<commandoline> die meetings zijn grotendeels vergaderingen van die teams, via IRC.
<commandoline> maar er zijn ook 'in real life' meetings om de zoveel tijd.
<commandoline> bijv. bij een nieuwe release
<timo^> Ze bespreken wat ze gedaan hebben/gaan doen, etc.
<commandoline> veel wordt ook op het forum besproken, en dat is ook het belangrijkste punt voor ondersteuning voor Ubuntu binnen Nederland: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<timo^> Maar bij een nieuwe release hebben we ook wel eens 'release parties', dan helpen we met installeren, kletsen we wat, etc.
<timo^> Het forum is een goede plek om eens rond te kijken, sfeer te proeven etc. (hoewel de sfeer daar soms niet erg goed is, maar soit)
<beanow_alt> Ok toch wel meeste online dus en zo af en toe events.
<commandoline> klopt
<beanow_alt> Is mij prima, want ben meestal toch niet in de gelegenheid voor rl events :P
<beanow_alt> En ja soms slechte sfeer is heel herkenbaar.
<beanow_alt> Paar maand bij Occupy gestaan, weet je wel wat dat is.
<StefandeVries> brb
<Beanow> Is er trouwens bij launchpad een follow-achtige functie anders dan subscriben voor mail?
<Beanow> Of kan ik het beste een bookmark foldertje toevoegen? :P
<StefandeVries> Hebben de pagina's geen RSS-feeds?
<Snicksie> hm, ik zie geen rss :p
<Snicksie> ik persoonlijk word normaal gesproken per mail op de hoogte gehouden, maar afhankelijk van hoe snel je je mail leest begrijp ik dat je dat mss liever anders wil :p
<Beanow> Mail dus, dan denk ik dat ik wat filters moet gaan instellen, want ik gebruik mijn mailbox op een *cough* excentrieke manier.
<Beanow> Maar lees het wel snel.
<Beanow> Ok bedankt mensen, ik ga ff verder neuzen. :D
<StefandeVries> Je bent hier altijd welkom :)
<Beanow> Ty ^_^
<Beanow> Blijf wel lurken tho
<Snicksie> awel, ik houd mijn mailbox vrij goed bij, dus dat gaat nog wel goed :p
<timo^> iest33
<timo^> ohoh
<leoquant> oer?
<leoquant> Oer, ?
<Oer> hoi :)
<leoquant> oer je had het laatst over de yubikey klopt dat?
<Oer> jups
<leoquant> long time back
<leoquant> waar heb jij ze gekocht? in de states?
<leoquant> via de off. webstek dus?
<Oer> nee, op http://www.yubikeyshop.nl/
<Oer> * zonder lastpass
<leoquant> ah die zag ik oo idd
<leoquant> die is kosher dus
<leoquant> bedankt!
<Oer> succes. er zijn veel pagina's over jubkey ..
<leoquant> (ja zonder lastpak idd ツ )
<leoquant> jaaaa
<Oer> ik moet nog gaan prutsen met wordpress, daar heb ik heb eigenlijk voor bedoeld.
<leoquant> oki! doeg
<leoquant> o sorry
<leoquant> ik doe teveel tegelijk nu
<leoquant> ...
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ben je er vanavond bij in #ubuntu-meeting?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, waarover gaat het?
<StefandeVries> commandoline kan wel mensen gebruiken die voor hem juichen ;)
<leoquant> o jee....
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu Membership-bespreking voor hem vanavond.
<leoquant> hoe laat?
<StefandeVries> 21:00 begint het
<StefandeVries> Maar hoe laat hij aan de beurt is, weet ik niet.
<leoquant> grrr, dat wordt moeilijk
<leoquant> ik doe mijn best
<StefandeVries> Is goed.
<StefandeVries> meer kan iemand niet verwachten ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ping me even als commandoline begint
<StefandeVries> Will do :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ping mij meteen ook even dan. :)
<StefandeVries> Will do. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, Ronnie, zie #ubuntu-meeting :)
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: thx
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx.
<StefandeVries> Exciting..
<StefandeVries> commandoline, congratulations! :D
<CasW> Gefeliciteerd!
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Goed gedaan. :)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: is het een idee om weer een keer te focussen op de officiele loco status, nu de stichting is opgericht?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De stichting was het probleem niet, de voorgangsrapportages waren volgens mij de belemmering tot nu toe?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat gaat inmiddels ok geloof ik?
<Ronnie> volgens mij gaan de rapportages nu ook redelijk
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ben jij nog bezig geweest met de vertaling?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik vind het prima. Ik heb al een tijdje niet meer naar de application pagina gekeken.
<StefandeVries> Ik ook niet.
<StefandeVries> Kan er weer aan verdergaan als het nog nodig is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zie al dat de approval pagina bijgewerkt moet worden.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: het zou mooi zijn als we bijna een heel jaar aan rapportages hebben
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ga ik zo wel even het e.e.a. aan doen.
<leoquant> geweldig commandoline :)
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad :)
<commandoline> Mail: Iulian Udrea (iulian) added you as a member of Ubuntu Members (ubuntumembers). :)
<leoquant> indien gewenst kan je cloak aangepast, etc. etc. :)
<commandoline> ja, ik weet het.
<leoquant> geniet er van!
<leoquant> doeg
<commandoline> dag!
<StefandeVries> Een reine kwint blijkt in het Engels 'perfect fifth' te heten. Nooit geweten. :P
<Gotiniens> logisch toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja, zeker logisch.
<StefandeVries> Maar ik wist 't niet. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, heb je misschien een link voor me met de vertalingen van de voortgangsrapportages?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam/TeamReports/
<StefandeVries> Ergens op de internationale wiki
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Poeh, die application pagina is al behoorlijk verouderd weer.
<Beanow> Congrats commandoline overigens
<commandoline> bedankt, Beanow :)
<commandoline> ik ga ervandoor, dag allemaal!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-04
<MrChrisDruif> commandoline; GEFELICITAART!!
<commandoline> bedankt, MrChrisDruif :D
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<leoquant> op #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo leoquant
<leoquant> oops
<Rachelle> verbindingsproblemen RobinJ ?
 * Oer gooit een rol eenden-plakband naar RobinJ 
<Oer> a.k.a. duck-tape
<MrChrisDruif> Of duct-tape?
<Oer> owjee, dit doe ik dan al 10-tallen jaren fout :-D
<StefandeVries> duct tape, inderdaad :P
<MrChrisDruif> Het erge is....beide zijn goed (-_- )
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik gebruik ook in het Nederlands de Engelse spellingswijze.
<StefandeVries> Mijn fout :P
 * Oer houd het op eenden-plakband
<Oer> een eend maakt ook geen echo, vreemd wezen.
<MrChrisDruif> Oer; hij maakt wel echo
<damiandd> hola
<damiandd> quien es tan amable de ayudarme con un archivo valido para actualizar ubuntu. necesito source.list
<Oer> damiandd, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<leoquant> damiandd, you'r most welcome here, but please give us some feedback, we'r not a support channel by the way, more a loco (ubuntu-nl) channel
<Oer> hij zei al gracias, in offtopic, leoquant
<leoquant> ah thx Oer
<Oer> normaal zou ik een link naar de repo geven, maar internationaal ...
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-05
<leoquant> Oer,?
<leoquant> yubikey en truecrypt two passwords  managment is mogelijk?
<timo^> leoquant: wiki.ubuntu-nl.org staat een hoop over YubiKey
<leoquant> ja dat klopt
<leoquant> maar ik kan me geen enkele fout veroorloven
<leoquant> keepassX mag ook ipv truecrypt
<Oer> goeie vraag, leo ..
<timo^> of anders internationaal :)
<Oer>  TrueCrypt: met de YubiKey code wordt de harddisk gecodeerd door TrueCrypt, ... Hiervoor wordt de YubiKey in zg. static password mode gebruikt. ja dus.
<leoquant> dat is de opt methode?
<Oer> http://www.yubikeyshop.nl/nl/yubikey-statische-wachtwoorden.html
<leoquant> ok even kijken
<Oer> tooltje gebruiken om je yubikey te programmeren
<Oer> ik zit zelf ook nog te klooien, ik wou dat ik iemand hier wist die IRL dit eens doornam
<tiempjuuh> Oer: je moet wel de nieuwe firmware hebben ;)
<Oer> ik heb de laatste :P
<Oer> cccccccvngghjghldvluglriftvrjvrhecffgicljvud
<tiempjuuh> ik heb de oude, 2 daarvan zelfs, maar die kunnen nog geen static pass aan :(
<Oer> en nog ergens een oude, 1.4
<Oer> deze is 2.3 geloof ik
<tiempjuuh> hoger dan 2.0 moet je hebben, dus je zit safe :)
<Oer> ik wil hem voor wordpress gebruiken.
<leoquant> het is vrij gecompliceerd hoor... alleen gmail two factor snap ik...
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> eerst maar een aan de studie.....erg laagdrempelig is het niet helaas
<Oer> studie yubikey ?
<leoquant> ja voor mij wel Oer
<leoquant> verder wil ik windows 7 beschermen
<leoquant> maar hoe....
<leoquant> een inlogp[ass kun je zo omheen nietwar
<Rachelle> ligt eraan. login van linux niet echt mits het root-account een wachtwoord vereist
<Rachelle> van windows wel
<leoquant> ik heb windows7 zonder die gratis full encryptie mogelijkheid
<leoquant> tjonge timo..
<leoquant> mijn desktop maal ik niet om
<leoquant> maar een laptop geef ik liefst wat beveiligin gslagen mee
<leoquant> brb
<Snicksie> tja, al wat ik heb aan beveiliging is een gewoon inlogwachtwoord, wat nog es op alle besturingssystemen hetzelfde is :p
<timo^> okido
<Rachelle> op windows kan je nog altijd truecrypt zetten. werkt ook prima voor je data
<Snicksie> en aangezien ik van windows sowieso al meermaals 'n wachtwoord heb verwijderd van de admin-user, kan iedereen dat :p
<Snicksie> bwah, mijn data is niet zo bijzonder, gwn schoolwerk
<Rachelle> mijn laptop draait gewoon ubuntu met disk encryptie aan
<Rachelle> zal de FBI ed waarschijnlijk niet buitenhouden, maar de gauwdief wel
<Snicksie> en echt persoonlijke data staat er niet op, die hebbek nog altijd op een externe harde schijf staan (zou ik mss es moeten kopieren :p )
<Snicksie> tja, alsof die ook maar iets daaraan heeft :p
<Snicksie> die zorgt gwn voor een installatiecd/dvd en dan is er ook vrij weinig :p
<Snicksie> desnoods pakt em de hdd eruit en steekt er een nieuwe in :p
<Snicksie> maargoed
<Rachelle> en dan ben ik al tevreden. Die laptop is verzekerd, de data erop mag niet in verkeerde handen vallen (werkspul, logins ed)
<Snicksie> in mijn geval zou ik al mijn logins moeten veranderen inderdaad, wat vrij pijnlijk is aangezien ik overal hetzelfde soort wachtwoord heb
<Snicksie> niet hetzelfde wachtwoord, wel zelfde vorm
<Rachelle> bij mij is het erger. bij werkspul staan de toegangscodes van klanten en van mijn werk (waar ik sudo-rechten heb)
<Snicksie> uhu, das inderdaad een ander geval
<Oer> geen rar gebruiken :P
<Rachelle> Oer lijkt me dat de encryptie via encrypt-FS dieven wel buiten houd :p
<Oer> ja, met yubikey en eventueel toch een password erbij
<Rachelle> het hoeft de FBI niet buiten te houden :p
<Oer> jawel
<Rachelle> enige downside : opstarten duurt langer
<Rachelle> mwah waarschijnlijk kan de FBI en onze AIVD er al niks mee met deze simpelere encryptie :p
<Oer> ja, booten duurt langer, en fouten herstellen kan wel eens grappig uitpakken.
<Rachelle> volgens mij werkt de standaard encryptie van ubuntu alleen op FS-niveau en niet dieper
<Oer> maar goed, yubikey is eigenlijk een antwoord, als je ergens bent, en je kunt de verbinding niet controleren.
<Rachelle> als je het wachtwoord weet kan je in feite alles herstellen
<Oer> dus onderweg, even wordpressen...
<Rachelle> :) dat herinnerd me aan een minor van school. Hadden we een smartphone-spel dat met een centrale server moest blijven communiseren
<Rachelle> hadden we een simpel encryptie-algoritme voor geschreven.  Zou niet lang stand houden met brute force maar was beter dan plain text :p
<Rachelle> en het leuke was dat de unieke key van het toestel een deel van de sleutel was :P veel plezier met decoderen :p
<Rachelle> en waarom? (was maar gamedata)  because we can :p
<Oer> och, leuke les
<Rachelle> leuke praktijk oefenis voor het vak algoritmiek 2 :p
<Rachelle> was ook een leuke uitdaging voor de algoritmiek docent of ie de boel kon decoderen : antwoord nee
<Rachelle> terwijl ie de souce had
<Rachelle> source
<Oer> wat een luilak :P
<leoquant> damn!
<Oer> doe allemaal mij na ... ?
<leoquant> ik vrees toch dat encryptie de beste oplossing is
<Rachelle> hoezo luilak Oer ?  Het lukte hem niet omdat de encryptie afhankelijk was van 2 onbekende variabelen : de huidige dag en de toestelcode
<Rachelle> dus zelfs als je ging bruteforcen was de sleutel binnen een dag waardeloos
<Rachelle> en voor het 2e moest je de smartphone jatten om die te kunnen lezen
<Rachelle> ja of de key exchange aan het begin onderscheppen
<leoquant> Rachelle, ?
<leoquant> kun je windows vanuit ubuntu (dualboot) versleutelen?
<leoquant> of ontoegankelijk maken, enkel met pass ontgrendelen?
<Rachelle> zover ik weet niet leoquant
<leoquant> ok
<Snicksie> key-exchange via ssl doen he Rachelle :)
<leoquant> of de ultra kleine boot partitie van pass voorzien?
<Snicksie> hmz
<Rachelle> Snicksie helaas was SSL met die server geen optie
<Snicksie> [11:07]  <idefix> wat is een goeie plek om een nieuwe directory in te zetten? >>> what? :p
<Snicksie> tja, common secret :)
<Rachelle> maar goed default zouden die mobieltjes zich toch aanmelden in het startkantoor dur geen probleem
<CasW> Hé, "Your membership in ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is about to expire"
<CasW> Krijg ik in m'n mailbox.
<StefandeVries> Ja, kregen commandoline en ik ook.
<StefandeVries> Onze lidmaatschappen zijn al verlengd.
<StefandeVries> Even leoquant porren.
<CasW> "Membership renewed until 2012-07-10
<CasW> "
<CasW> Handig, zo'n renew-link.
<StefandeVries> Tada :)
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kreeg daar in december een bericht over
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, CasW wassup ツ
<CasW> Niets meer ;)
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; nothing much, you?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga trouwens net weer leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Verder met huisje opruimen
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> dag
<MrChrisDruif> Ow trouwens
<MrChrisDruif> Mogen we DragenEyes ook op de NL kanalen? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<leoquant> nee, maar vraag JanC  en SWAT hierover
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<leoquant> geen bot battles hiero
<MrChrisDruif> Daar is het ook niet voor, is makkelijk voor de OPs
<leoquant> MwanzoBot, doet dit reeds
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, dat wist ik niet
<leoquant> en das een mwanzo product
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao (moet nu echt gaan)
<StefandeVries> Jap.
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed ^_^
<StefandeVries> leoquant, hoe gaat het?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, mwanzo als initiatief is nu open
<StefandeVries> Dat betekent..?
<leoquant> team=moderrated nu
<StefandeVries> Ah
<leoquant> iedereen kan het team joinen
<leoquant> -r
<StefandeVries> Ik ben trouwens op geworden in alle #ubuntu-nl-* kanalen.
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<StefandeVries> Da's prima, toch>?
<leoquant> gefeliciteerd trouwens!
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> En ik ben de trotse eigenaar van een gebruike Electone EL-100
<leoquant> haha
<StefandeVries> En binnenkort komt er misschien nog het eerste type bij waarop ik ooit gespeeld heb, de HS-8.
<StefandeVries> En dan noem ik mezelf verzamelaar :P
<leoquant> kun je wel zeggen ツ
<leoquant> plezier er mee!
<leoquant> ik ga eten nu
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> Smakelijk, en tot later. :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> leoquant
<leoquant> even pm
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-06
<leoquant> Ronnie, ?
<Ronnie> leoquant: ja
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Yubikey/VastWachtwoord  hoe sterk is de pass?
<leoquant> 64 hexa?
<leoquant> weet jij wat ik opsla in de key?
<Ronnie> even kijken
<Ronnie> ik heb mijn key met het vaste wachtwoord niet meer bij de hand, du kan zet zo even niet zeggen
<Ronnie> heb je een Yubikey 2.0?
<Ronnie> leoquant: ^
<StefandeVries> Ik heb twee YubiKeys
<StefandeVries> Jammer dat nog zo weinig diensten er gebruik van maken.
<leoquant> ja ron
<leoquant> ja Ronnie
<leoquant> + de pakketten die nodig zijn geinstalleerd
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja openid is niet echt booming
<Ronnie> je kunt het eens proberen, ik weet niet meer wat er standaard in het 2e slot zit, maar mocht het niet lukken kun je ook op het 2e slot een dynamisch wachtword zetten
 * Ronnie heeft zelfs 3 Yubi's
<leoquant> ik ook drie
<StefandeVries> 3?
<Ronnie> 2x 1.0 en 1x 2.0
<StefandeVries> Mag ik vragen waarom drie?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb twee 2.0
<Ronnie> ik heb er vroeger eentje gekocht, daarna op een release party een gekregen
<Ronnie> de laatste is voor de communityserver
 * Snicksie heeft zo'n ding niet... ziet er ook niet direct uit alsof ik het nodig heb, ziet eruit alsof het voor mensen is die vrij paranoide zijn wat betreft hun data, maar ik zal het mis hebben :p
<leoquant> goed, sommige docu vertelt me dat de keys bij steve g, van shields-up, zelf kan invoeren
<leoquant> vandaar mijn vraagje
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<StefandeVries> Wij kregen er eentje van school
<StefandeVries> En daarvoor had ik er zelf al een gekocht.
<leoquant> Snicksie, ik hou van goede ideetjes, en de yubikey is toch vrij uniek en vrij slim
<Snicksie> okay ;)
<Snicksie> maar uiteindelijk, als iemand jouw key steelt, dan ben je toch ook gekloot, of zie ik dat mis?
<Ronnie> Snicksie: daarom wordt vaak 2-factor authenticatie gebruik (iets hebben (yubikey) + iets weten (wachtwoord))
<Snicksie> ah, i see :)
<leoquant> wat ik Ronnie vraag is een static pass, en das dan weer niet zo slim idd ツ
<leoquant> Ronnie, gelukt
<Ronnie> mooi :D
<leoquant> nu commandoline gelukkig maken met iets voor het prikbord...
<commandoline> doe maar rustig aan hoor ;)
<leoquant> hijg...:P
<StefandeVries> het lijkt wel Ren je Rot af en toe :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ping johanvd
<johanvd> hoi Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb een vraagje :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan je de nieuws blog van de stichting aan de planet toevoegen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://sounl.org/?q=nieuws/feed
<johanvd> Dat kan zeker :)
<johanvd> heb je toevallig ook een logo ergens staan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :) Thx.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, op launchpad, moment, ik zoek even een link.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ow.. wacht, ik heb net het launchpad account verwijderd..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik regel even een andere link.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 64x64 pixels ok?
<johanvd> als je een svg plaatje hebt is dat het mooist, dan maak ik er zelf wel een logo in het goede formaat van
<johanvd> 64x64 is wat aan de kleine kant, maar is geen probleem
<Thomas_de_Graaff> svg heb ik
<johanvd> mail hem maar, dan zal ik morgenochtend de feed toevoegen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/ondersteuning.svg
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb 'm even online gezet johanvd ^
<johanvd> ok, ik zal hem morgen aan de feed toevoegen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-07
<leoquant> commandoline, er is feest hier, morgen heb ik het stukje af voor het prikbord.....
<commandoline> leoquant: ok, prima :)
<commandoline> veel plezier :)
<leoquant> thx!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-08
<leoquant> commandoline, stukje gehad?
<commandoline> ja, bedankt.
<commandoline> ik heb het al online gezet: http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/ :)
<leoquant> oei..:)
<leoquant> nou ja het maar he...:P
<commandoline> :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-01-01
<MichaelTel> Een voorspoedig 2013 toegewenst.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-01-02
<erkan^> hmm 12.10 van ubuntu is wel beter
<erkan^> ik heb inidicator-messages verwijderd
<erkan^> nu niet meer last van melding
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> oh nee, hier is een mwanzo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-01-05
<boyke> hallo, ik heb ubuntu op mijn computer geinstaleerd alleen werkt het nu heel langzaam en het blijft soms hangen kan iemand mij helpen????
